# Religione & Tradimento



## Zod (25 Gennaio 2014)

Domande....

- in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?

- le implicazioni etiche del tradimento movimentano maggiormente la coscienza di un ateo o di un cattolico?

- Il tradimento è più accettabile da parte di un ateo o da parte di un Cattolico?

- l'appartenenza alla religione Cattolica è una garanzia di fedeltà oppure non rappresenta nessun plus ultra rispetto all'ateismo?

Secondo me le più zoccole portano il crocifisso al collo, ma è una mia opinione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Odio le generalizzazioni: ci sono ottime persone e merde ovunque.

Chi è credente può confessarsi, chi non è credente può fregarsene degli altri.


----------



## realista1 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...


ininfluente
chi tradisce ha un'abbondante dose di pelo sullo stomaco e si autoassolve con semplicità
chi è cattolico convinto e non solo di facciata, raramente tradisce
vedi risposta precedente, con una specificazione:la debolezza del cattolicesimo si vede anche dall'indulgenza con cui, pur di fare proselitismo, accetta praticanti solo di facciata...

non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...



Mi ritengo un cattolico cristiano.

E non è la religione che ha formato la mia vita, ma la vita stessa mi ha formato. In Italia vige la religione Cattolica ed è attraverso quella che ci confrontiamo anche qua dentro, o quasi attraverso quella.
Qualsiasi religione entra in gioco nel tradimento subisce delle modifiche di pensiero soggettivo dell'individuo, sulla vita, e sulla religione a cui si crede.. 
Fondamentalmente l'uomo prende visione del proprio percorso attraverso mille variabili comprensive di educazione religiosa scelta o imposta, e con questa gioca la propria vita e soggettività in quei ruoli che o lo proteggono e difendono per chinarsi e rialzarsi e viceversa. 

Poi se parliamo di religioni la dove ci si attiene scrupolosamente su un percorso di vita del tutto basato sulla religione.....allora abbiamo come soggetto, un prete. e visto quello combinano pure i preti il discorso che sto scrivendo adesso non serve a nulla. :mrgreen:


Secondo me le più zoccole/ secondo me i più zoccoli, sono quelle e quelli, zoccole/ zoccoli. chiaro no? 


In pratica, della religione fine a se stessa nei termini in cui la conosco vivendo, non mi serve a nulla, se non in quella maniera in cui non vivo più il futuro di adesso presente, per rigettarmi in regole che nessuno rispetta, e a Napoli si dice " ca nisciun è fess" 

Non leggetemi vi prego....


----------



## realista1 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi ritengo un cattolico cristiano.
> 
> E non è la religione che ha formato la mia vita, ma la vita stessa mi ha formato. In Italia vige la religione Cattolica ed è attraverso quella che ci confrontiamo anche qua dentro, o quasi attraverso quella.
> Qualsiasi religione entra in gioco nel tradimento subisce delle modifiche di pensiero soggettivo dell'individuo, sulla vita, e sulla religione a cui si crede..
> ...



Giuro....stavolta non ti ho capito....


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Giuro....stavolta non ti ho capito....



in poche parole: mio figlio, l'ultimo nato, è nato col collo teso e che parla, la religione sta ancora ferma la dove il parrino ops il prete, ha ancora quell'aspetto rotondo di benessere a dispetto di mille e mille anni di cattolicesimo. Tutto cambia soltanto la chiesa rimane ferma pensando soltanto al proprio benessere. E non sto dicendo che sono cattolico, solamente che: mi sono rotto. 

Lo so manco stavolta mi hai capito.:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> in poche parole: mio figlio, l'ultimo nato, è nato col collo teso e che parla, la religione sta ancora ferma la dove il parrino ops il prete, ha ancora quell'aspetto rotondo di benessere a dispetto di mille e mille anni di cattolicesimo. Tutto cambia soltanto la chiesa rimane ferma pensando soltanto al proprio benessere. E non sto dicendo che sono cattolico, solamente che: mi sono rotto.
> 
> Lo so manco stavolta mi hai capito.:rotfl:


Volevi dire che sei di formazione cattolica, come tutti, ma sei deluso dalla Chiesa nella pratica quotidiana perché ti sembra che sia ridotta a vuote parole senza coerenza?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevi dire che sei di formazione cattolica, come tutti, ma sei deluso dalla Chiesa nella pratica quotidiana perché ti sembra che sia ridotta a vuote parole senza coerenza?



Già, anche. 


Ieri pomeriggio: sono fermo accanto al portone della chiesa ad aspettare mio figlio che frequenta il corso di catechismo. Una signora di mezza età sconvolta nel viso e piena di lacrime domanda la carità agli astanti che stanno in chiesa ascoltando il parroco, qualcuno da qualcosa qualcuno non da nulla, il prete la vede e gli dice che sta disturbando, che non è questo il posto dove deve domandare denaro e che qua dentro denaro non c'è nè. 

La signora andò via dicendo: che do da mangiare a mia figlia e a mia madre anziana...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, anche.
> 
> 
> Ieri pomeriggio: sono fermo accanto al portone della chiesa ad aspettare mio figlio che frequenta il corso di catechismo. Una signora di mezza età sconvolta nel viso e piena di lacrime domanda la carità agli astanti che stanno in chiesa ascoltando il parroco, qualcuno da qualcosa qualcuno non da nulla, il prete la vede e gli dice che sta disturbando, che non è questo il posto dove deve domandare denaro e che qua dentro denaro non c'è nè.
> ...


 e qual è il luogo?
Chiediglielo.
Io a catechismo lì mio figlio non lo manderei.
In effetti non ho mandato i miei figli a catechismo


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...



questo tuo post mi ricorda molto le discussioni che facevo io quando mi incontravo alla mensa dell' università teologica che frequentavo, con i miei "compagni" per il 90% futuri preti e future suore.
(XD)
Io non sono cattolica. Mai stata. E nemmeno i miei. Non ho fatto comunione e cresima. Mai confessata. mai fatto nulla di similare.
Mi sono anche fatta sbattezzare, non per sfregio ad una religione, ma per un senso di non voler appartenere a nessuna religione se non deciso da me. E il battesimo non era stata una mia decisione.

In mensa si discuteva. Era un ambiente protetto, molto più easy dell'ateneo vero e proprio dove c'era sempre una cappa piuttosto pesante e rigida, con  in sottofondo canti vari delle suore canterine che provavano nell'auditorium di musica.

Ti scrivo questo aggiungendo che non ho la minima simpatia per la religione cattolica. Proprio nessuna.
Ai tempi ancora peggio. Più la studiavo più mi incazzavo.
Ma ho capito una  cosa.
Tu poni domande razionali. E pretendo risposte fredde. Asettiche. Un mero esercizio di razionalità.
Ma questa matrice non funziona.
Non è il dialogare giusto. La religione non nasce da un seme razionale. Nasce da un pensiero filosofico. E tu guardi solo una faccia della medaglia. Quella alla Torquemada, tralasciando tutto il resto.

E' un po' come barare non trovi?


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...


perchè alla fine parli solo di zoccole? e gli uomini?
comunque è vero che si diceva le figlie di Maria son le prime a darla via, riferito alle studentesse degli istituti cattolici

alle domande non so proprio rispondere, piuttosto è da un po' che mi chiedo, non so perchè:singleeye:, cosa consigliano i preti quando gli si confessa il tradimento: di dirlo al partner oppure no? o invece non affrontano l'argomento e si limitano a dare il perdono?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perchè alla fine parli solo di zoccole? e gli uomini?
> comunque è vero che si diceva le figlie di Maria son le prime a darla via, riferito alle studentesse degli istituti cattolici
> 
> alle domande non so proprio rispondere, piuttosto è da un po' che mi chiedo, non so perchè:singleeye:, cosa consigliano i preti quando gli si confessa il tradimento: di dirlo al partner oppure no? o invece non affrontano l'argomento e si limitano a dare il perdono?


Bella domanda ...ma quante/i confessano un tradimento ad un parroco ? Mah


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bella domanda ...ma quante/i confessano un tradimento ad un parroco ? Mah



bo, forse prima di decidere se confessare anche al partner...per questo motivo vorrei sapere i preti cosa consigliano, in generale
avranno un protocollo o delle direttive da seguire? o a loro discrezione?


----------



## passante (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...


la fede è un rapporto tra uomo e Dio. quindi, secondo me, tutto dipende da quanto quel rapporto è radicato, profondo, connesso al senso che la persona dà alla sua vita e contemporaneamente vivo. l'appartenenza alla religione cattolica di per sé non è garanzia di nulla, ma se il rapporto con Dio è reale e la vita di fede vera allora le cose possono essere diverse. secondo me.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bo, forse prima di decidere se confessare anche al partner...per questo motivo vorrei sapere i preti cosa consigliano, in generale
> avranno un protocollo o delle direttive da seguire? o a loro discrezione?


Boh ... Dovrei tradire e confessare ma ora come ora mi manca la fantasia :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bo, forse prima di decidere se confessare anche al partner...per questo motivo vorrei sapere i preti cosa consigliano, in generale
> avranno un protocollo o delle direttive da seguire? o a loro discrezione?


Tu consiglieresti la stessa cosa in tutti i casi?


----------



## passante (25 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bo, forse prima di decidere se confessare anche al partner...per questo motivo vorrei sapere i preti cosa consigliano, in generale
> *avranno un protocollo o delle direttive da seguire*? o a loro discrezione?


no, credo che abbiano dei criteri, e il criterio, secondo me, è il bene di ciascuna delle due persone e della coppia.

 ho un caro amico prete. naturalmente la pensiamo diversamente su moltissime cose, omosessualità in primis, ma è una delle persone di cui mi fido di più al mondo. lui mi ha aiutato quando ero in difficoltà con matte. lui non consiglierebbe di confessare il tradimento al partner, per esempio. ma sarebbe implacabile nel metterti di fronte alle tue responsabilità e alla necessità del cambiamento. implacabile veramente


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

La vera forza del Cristianesimo
è che è fondata su uomini deboli.

Cristo elesse come suo successore
uno che lo rinnegò.

Eppure la basilica di San Pietro
non è ancora caduta.


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La vera forza del Cristianesimo
> è che è fondata su uomini deboli.
> 
> Cristo elesse come suo successore
> ...


Io non sono praticante, ma questa non e' male. Anche Applicata ad altro, ci devo riflettere.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> bo, forse prima di decidere se confessare anche al partner...per questo motivo vorrei sapere i preti cosa consigliano, in generale
> avranno un protocollo o delle direttive da seguire? o a loro discrezione?


Non cosa dicono le donne in confessionale
Ma so che a tante danno come penitenza
di andare a cantare subito una canzoncina a Maria
accompagnate dall'organista...
Non so come mai tutte vogliono cantare Giovane Donna
E mi pare che dicano che darla all'organista non sia mai peccato...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io non sono praticante, ma questa non e' male. Anche Applicata ad altro, ci devo riflettere.


San Paolo
Noi predichiamo Cristo Crocifisso stoltezza per i pagani e follia per i greci.

Comunque io trovo che ci sia sulla religione cattolica
una montagna di falsi luoghi comuni
e una micidiale superficialità di conoscenza

dei reali contenuti

Cioè trovi un sacco di persone che pontificano di religione
ma non hanno mai letto nemmeno i vangeli
allora uno si dice

Ma allora ditelo eh?


----------



## Innominata (25 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non cosa dicono le donne in confessionale
> Ma so che a tante danno come penitenza
> di andare a cantare subito una canzoncina a Maria
> accompagnate dall'organista...
> ...


E questa a che pagina e' dell'operetta...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E questa a che pagina e' dell'operetta...


Non me lo ricordo
ma è tratta da un piccolo libercolo
che parla della brava ragazzina cristiana

Datela e vi sarà dato no?

Poi un vecchio frate un giorno mi disse
Guarda me ho passato la vita a confessar donne
e desso sono ridotto a essere mezzo mato

sento le voci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pare che molte abbiano il vizio di andare in confessionale a raccontare i peccati delle altre...
per giustificare i propri...

E da altre fonti pare che il peccato peggiore che esce dai confessionali 
non sia la lussuria

ma

la maldicenza

Ne uccide più la lingua che la spada.


----------



## Zod (25 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> San Paolo
> Noi predichiamo Cristo Crocifisso stoltezza per i pagani e follia per i greci.
> 
> Comunque io trovo che ci sia sulla religione cattolica
> ...


Intanto andrebbero stabiliti quali sono i contenuti, visto che ognuno ci legge ciò che vuole, poi ne andrebbe valutata la valenza educativa. Io sono un grande ammiratore della figura di Cristo, ma di Cristo uomo, non di Cristo figlio di Dio. Trovo coerente che chi si professa aderente ad una certa religione ne rispetti gli insegnamenti, non che si faccia i fatti suoi. Ad esempio incontrare una donna che ci tiene a definirsi cattolica, dovrebbe essere una sorta di garanzia per certe questioni, invece non solo non lo è, ma spesso è esattamente il contrario. Allora cosa significa professarsi cattolici? Può il cattolicesimo ammettere il tradimento? Certo errare è umano, ma non si può nemmeno fare un club di moralisti erranti e vantarsene.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ho qualche titolo per rispondere almeno a qualcuna delle tue domande. Sono stata profondamente credente in una fase della mia vita. Conosco  vangeli, la storia della chiesa e ho pure fatto qualche esame di teologia. Tutto questo prima di diventare atea.



Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Intanto andrebbero stabiliti quali sono i contenuti, visto che ognuno ci legge ciò che vuole, poi ne andrebbe valutata la valenza educativa. Io sono un grande ammiratore della figura di Cristo, ma di Cristo uomo, non di Cristo figlio di Dio. Trovo coerente che chi si professa aderente ad una certa religione ne rispetti gli insegnamenti, non che si faccia i fatti suoi. Ad esempio incontrare una donna che ci tiene a definirsi cattolica, dovrebbe essere una sorta di garanzia per certe questioni, invece non solo non lo è, ma spesso è esattamente il contrario. Allora cosa significa professarsi cattolici? Può il cattolicesimo ammettere il tradimento? Certo errare è umano, ma non si può nemmeno fare un club di moralisti erranti e vantarsene.


Che dirti 
conosco molte peccatrici
e poche moraliste erranti...

Mai incontrato una donna che dice non tradisco perchè son cattolica.
Semmai non abortisco perchè sono cattolica
Non divorzio perchè sono cattolica...

Cosa significa professarsi cattolici?
Ti rimando alle prime parole di Bergoglio al soglio pontificio
Lo ha espresso chiaramente
Che ha detto? Quel gesuita?

Siamo così indietro che ancora non ci rendiamo conto
di cosa comporta che il papa sia un gesuita...

Ma la prima cosa che ha detto
chiarisce che cosa significa professarsi cattolici.


----------



## Zod (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho qualche titolo per rispondere almeno a qualcuna delle tue domande. Sono stata profondamente credente in una fase della mia vita. Conosco  vangeli, la storia della chiesa e ho pure fatto qualche esame di teologia. Tutto questo prima di diventare atea.


Quindi il tradimento è inaccettabile ma si può perdonare. Però se sei separato niente comunione, e se sei convivente ed hai figli non te li battezzano (però dipende dal prete che trovi, magari vai al paese vicino e cambia tutto). La suora che partorisce e tradisce Cristo (salvo miracoli), non ha fatto nulla di male. Contraccezione vietata, controllo delle nascite vietato. 

Duemila anni e gode di ottima salute perchè non è una religione, è una cultura che si adatta lentamente ai costumi sociali in evoluzione. Se fosse una religione, il mondo di oggi sarebbe una gigantesca bestemmia, chiesa compresa.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho qualche titolo per rispondere almeno a qualcuna delle tue domande. Sono stata profondamente credente in una fase della mia vita. Conosco  vangeli, la storia della chiesa e ho pure fatto qualche esame di teologia. Tutto questo prima di diventare atea.



Donna io ti dico
che quando andremo di là
ti ritroverai una persona incazzata che ti dirà
Visto che esisto?
:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi il tradimento è inaccettabile ma si può perdonare. Però se sei separato niente comunione, e se sei convivente ed hai figli non te li battezzano (però dipende dal prete che trovi, magari vai al paese vicino e cambia tutto). La suora che partorisce e tradisce Cristo (salvo miracoli), non ha fatto nulla di male. Contraccezione vietata, controllo delle nascite vietato.
> 
> Duemila anni e gode di ottima salute perchè non è una religione, è una cultura che si adatta lentamente ai costumi sociali in evoluzione. Se fosse una religione, il mondo di oggi sarebbe una gigantesca bestemmia, chiesa compresa.


Chiariscici il concetto cattolico di paternità e maternità responsabile.
Sull'altro tema
sappi che da anni è al vaglio perchè appunto sono i cattolici vittima di separazione che chiedono di poter accedere ai sacramenti.
Sei male informato
Per venir battezzato basta che tu lo chieda e che ti impegni a seguire i corsi con gli altri genitori in parrocchia.

Il controllo delle nascite è legato ai metodi naturali.
E da più parti si chiude un occhio.
Ossia ti si dice pitosto che fai figli come un conejo, mejo che te usi el goldon.

La chiesa guarda sempre al male minore.

Bergoglio stesso ha detto che le suore missionarie usino la pillola piuttosto di certi guai.

Ma è inutile discutere se non si sono lette per intero le encicliche.


----------



## Zod (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo tuo post mi ricorda molto le discussioni che facevo io quando mi incontravo alla mensa dell' università teologica che frequentavo, con i miei "compagni" per il 90% futuri preti e future suore.
> (XD)
> Io non sono cattolica. Mai stata. E nemmeno i miei. Non ho fatto comunione e cresima. Mai confessata. mai fatto nulla di similare.
> Mi sono anche fatta sbattezzare, non per sfregio ad una religione, ma per un senso di non voler appartenere a nessuna religione se non deciso da me. E il battesimo non era stata una mia decisione.
> ...


Il topic nasce dall'aver constatato in altre discussioni, recenti, la presenza di persone che pontificano sul tradimento, e al contempo pontificano sul cattolicesimo. A me fondamentalmente frega zero, dichiararsi cattolici o meno non influenza la mia opinione su una persona, mentre molta influenza lo ha il vedere parlare in un modo ed agire in un altro.

Il tuo ragionamento è corretto, ognuno fa la sua ricerca e può anche sbagliare durante il cammino, l'importante è che rimanga un suo problema. Se invece viene a raccontarmi degli insegnamenti cristiani professandosi credente, e al contempo tradisce ad ogni occasione il partner ufficiale, e difende con superbia questa sua posizione contraddittoria citando bibbie, vangeli, encicliche, allora un pochino mi fa incazzare.


----------



## sienne (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 


L'appartenenza è in parte più una questione culturale e meno di fede. 
Ma si parla di donne / uomini che definendosi cattolici tradiscono,
ma l'ipocrisia sta sotto gli occhi di tutti è ben più forte ... pensando solo 
a persone della malavita ... che tranquillamente la domenica vanno in Chiesa. 

Sono per la libertà di scelta. È una questione molto personale e anche intima.
Per questo motivo, non ho battezzato mia figlia ... ma provato a darle conoscenza.
Sta a lei, e solo a lei decidere della sua fede e appartenenza. Tutto ciò, non dovrebbe
essere "imposto" ... o un fattore di "non si sa mai" ... poi ci si chiede perché l'ipocrisia. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il topic nasce dall'aver constatato in altre discussioni, recenti, la presenza di persone che pontificano sul tradimento, e al contempo pontificano sul cattolicesimo. A me fondamentalmente frega zero, dichiararsi cattolici o meno non influenza la mia opinione su una persona, mentre molta influenza lo ha il vedere parlare in un modo ed agire in un altro.
> 
> Il tuo ragionamento è corretto, ognuno fa la sua ricerca e può anche sbagliare durante il cammino, l'importante è che rimanga un suo problema. Se invece viene a raccontarmi degli insegnamenti cristiani professandosi credente, e al contempo tradisce ad ogni occasione il partner ufficiale, e difende con superbia questa sua posizione contraddittoria citando bibbie, vangeli, encicliche, allora un pochino mi fa incazzare.


Più che altro dovrebbe farti ridere.
Per giustificare se stessi si può ricorrere a qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro dovrebbe farti ridere.
> Per giustificare se stessi si può ricorrere a qualsiasi cosa.


Più che altro nella nostra religione si insegna che solo DIo giudica.
E che i conti i se fa de là
Non con un tribunale fornito da uomini...
Bellissimo il fariseo e il pubblicano!
E le loro giustificazioni....

Sappi mia cara che nella nostra religione
Il premio eterno non è dovuto certo ai meriti dell'uomo
ma solo alla misericordia divina.

Chi si crede perfetto e integerrimo 
è già ne guai con nostro Signore.

Non si scherza con la superbia
ma neanche con l'invidia.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il topic nasce dall'aver constatato in altre discussioni, recenti, la presenza di persone che pontificano sul tradimento, e al contempo pontificano sul cattolicesimo. A me fondamentalmente frega zero, dichiararsi cattolici o meno non influenza la mia opinione su una persona, mentre molta influenza lo ha il vedere parlare in un modo ed agire in un altro.
> 
> Il tuo ragionamento è corretto, ognuno fa la sua ricerca e può anche sbagliare durante il cammino, l'importante è che rimanga un suo problema. Se invece viene a raccontarmi degli insegnamenti cristiani professandosi credente, e al contempo tradisce ad ogni occasione il partner ufficiale, e difende con superbia questa sua posizione contraddittoria citando bibbie, vangeli, encicliche, allora un pochino mi fa incazzare.


Sempre Bergoglio 
ha spiegato bene la differenza tra peccatore
e corrotto.

Per il resto incazzati finchè pare
Ma batti aria

Dove leggi superbia?
Casomai distingui tra superbia e presunzione no?

Ma sempre Bergoglio insegna
Bisogna ben vedere perchè l'uomo pecca
e per dove è passato.

E in pratica parla come il vescovo Beniamino nei miserabili di Hugo.

Capisco che tu ti possa incazzare
Ma il mondo è così
e non l'ho fatto certo io....

Anche il fariseo si incazza con Cristo perchè accoglie la Maddalena.


----------



## passante (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi il tradimento è inaccettabile ma si può perdonare. Però se sei separato niente comunione, e *se sei convivente ed hai figli non te li battezzano (però dipende dal prete che trovi, magari vai al paese vicino e cambia tutto). *La suora che partorisce e tradisce Cristo (salvo miracoli), non ha fatto nulla di male. Contraccezione vietata, controllo delle nascite vietato.
> 
> Duemila anni e gode di ottima salute perchè non è una religione, è una cultura che si adatta lentamente ai costumi sociali in evoluzione. Se fosse una religione, il mondo di oggi sarebbe una gigantesca bestemmia, chiesa compresa.


no, questo non è assolutamente vero. qualunque bambino ha diritto ad avere il battesimo. ne sono certissimo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, questo non è assolutamente vero. qualunque bambino ha diritto ad avere il battesimo. ne sono certissimo.


VIsto?
Ma i luoghi comuni?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

L'uomo guarda le apparenze
Dio il cuore

Forse che sapete che cosa alberga nel cuore di una persona?


----------



## passante (25 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Quindi il tradimento è inaccettabile ma si può perdonare. Però se sei separato niente comunione, e se sei convivente ed hai figli non te li battezzano (però dipende dal prete che trovi, magari vai al paese vicino e cambia tutto). La suora che partorisce e tradisce Cristo (salvo miracoli), non ha fatto nulla di male. Contraccezione vietata, controllo delle nascite vietato.
> 
> Duemila anni e gode di ottima salute perchè non è una religione, è una cultura che si adatta lentamente ai costumi sociali in evoluzione. Se fosse una religione, il mondo di oggi sarebbe una gigantesca bestemmia, chiesa compresa.


tutto può essere perdonato, *purchè si intenda cambiare, anzi si cambi. *anche la riconciliazione è un sacramento e cambia la natura delle cose, come dice fantastica. dopo la riconciliazione puoi essere diverso e devi comportarti diversamente. questo dice il cristianesimo. 
sulla comunione le cose non stanno proprio così, ma non voglio diventare più pedante del solito. :smile:


----------



## Zod (25 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, questo non è assolutamente vero. qualunque bambino ha diritto ad avere il battesimo. ne sono certissimo.


Dipende dal prete. Un figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio per la chiesa è diverso da un bambino nato da marito e moglie. Del resto anche nella nostra legislazione la parificazione tra figli nati fuori e nati dentro il matrimonio è recente.

Da un punto di vista cattolico ha un suo senso. Perché battezzare il figlio di una coppia che non è unita nel sacramento del matrimonio? Nessuno è obbligato ad essere cattolico, non è come qualche centinaio di anni fa che ti processavano per eresia. Se poi per paura di perdere fedeli la chiesa cede continuamente sulle sue posizioni, attraverso i preti detti "moderni" che permettono qualunque cosa, da un lato è positivo, ma dall'altro è contraddittorio, perché se non riformi a monte rischi di passare per incoerente a valle.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> tutto può essere perdonato, *purchè si intenda cambiare, anzi si cambi. *anche la riconciliazione è un sacramento e cambia la natura delle cose, come dice fantastica. dopo la riconciliazione puoi essere diverso e devi comportarti diversamente. questo dice il cristianesimo.
> sulla comunione le cose non stanno proprio così, ma non voglio diventare più pedante del solito. :smile:


Infatti l'abc della confessione è:
Riconoscere l'errore
pentirsene
chiedere perdono a Dio e ai fratelli
proposito di cambiare vita

Altrimenti il sacramento è nullo.

Nel caso del tradimento
dovrebbe essere il rimorso e il dolore
che provi verso questa azione
te ne vergogni a tal punto che la coscienza morde

E ti dici confesso e mai più tradirò
che il mio cuore è convertito.

C'è una cosa nei Vangeli in cui si dice che non ci sarà perdono.
Una cosa sola.

Ed è questa.
L'uomo che una volta riconosciuta la grazia divina
di sua volontà la rinnega.
Su questo non c'è perdono
Perchè è bestemmiare lo Spirito Santo.

E su certe cose Zod ha ragione
Perchè Cristo dice
Se non convertite il vostro cuore
i pagani e le prostitute vi passeranno davanti nel regno dei cieli.

Nella nostra religione si insegna
che o si ama di vero cuore
o non vale un casso.

E si insegna che è l'amore
che spinge al perdono.

Non i meriti.


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu consiglieresti la stessa cosa in tutti i casi?



in linea generale sì  (salvo eccezioni), poichè ho una mia idea al riguardo
ad es. nel caso di cui parlavo consiglio di non confessare


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> in linea generale sì  (salvo eccezioni), poichè ho una mia idea al riguardo
> ad es. nel caso di cui parlavo consiglio di non confessare


Io no. E credo che anche un sacerdote veda caso per caso se nella riconciliazione rientra la confessione anche all'offeso o no.


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, credo che abbiano dei criteri, e il criterio, secondo me, è il bene di ciascuna delle due persone e della coppia.
> 
> ho un caro amico prete. naturalmente la pensiamo diversamente su moltissime cose, omosessualità in primis, ma è una delle persone di cui mi fido di più al mondo. lui mi ha aiutato quando ero in difficoltà con matte. lui non consiglierebbe di confessare il tradimento al partner, per esempio. ma sarebbe implacabile nel metterti di fronte alle tue responsabilità e alla necessità del cambiamento. implacabile veramente



ecco invece il mio dubbio è proprio che esista una specie di dictat al riguardo
poi ovviamente il prete può anche comportarsi diversamente, più o meno


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dal prete. Un figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio per la chiesa è diverso da un bambino nato da marito e moglie. Del resto anche nella nostra legislazione la parificazione tra figli nati fuori e nati dentro il matrimonio è recente.
> 
> Da un punto di vista cattolico ha un suo senso. Perché battezzare il figlio di una coppia che non è unita nel sacramento del matrimonio? Nessuno è obbligato ad essere cattolico, non è come qualche centinaio di anni fa che ti processavano per eresia. Se poi per paura di perdere fedeli la chiesa cede continuamente sulle sue posizioni, attraverso i preti detti "moderni" che permettono qualunque cosa, da un lato è positivo, ma dall'altro è contraddittorio, perché se non riformi a monte rischi di passare per incoerente a valle.


Ma tu lo sai almeno che in certi casi
chiunque non sacerdote può battezzare un bambino?

Sai almeno che significato ha il battesimo per i cristiani?

Come mai Cristo andò da Giovanni il Battista a farsi battezzare?


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La vera forza del Cristianesimo
> è che è fondata su uomini deboli.
> 
> *Cristo elesse come suo successore
> ...


già!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco invece il mio dubbio è proprio che esista una specie di dictat al riguardo
> poi ovviamente il prete può anche comportarsi diversamente, più o meno


No.
NOn esiste nessun dictat.
Il sacerdote è solo un tramite un mezzo.
Nel sacramento ha la funzione di rappresentare Dio.
Secondo quel detto di Cristo
Quello che legherete sulla terra sarà legato anche in cielo.
QUello che slegherete sulla terra sarà slegato anche in cielo.
Perdonate i peccati.

Fu molto scandaloso per gli ebrei Cristo.
Rimetteva i peccati.
Solo Dio poteva no?

Ora tu puoi chiedere al prete se è il caso o meno di confessare al partner no?
Ma secondo me ti dice
Lascia stare, ma da oggi in poi tratta meglio tua moglie no?

Non posso pensare che un sacerdote ti consigli di denunciare la cosa a tua moglie con il rischio che ci sia poi una separazione.

Cristo nel vangelo parla di durezza di cuori, per cui fu concesso l'atto di ripudio.


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io no. E credo che anche un sacerdote veda caso per caso se nella riconciliazione rientra la confessione anche all'offeso o no.



sarebbe una bella responsabilità, posto che ovviamente la chiesa non tende alla separazione dei coniugi e che è solo uno dei due che sta confessando il tradimento e chiede perdono a Dio (e non anche al coniuge), tramite il confessore...boh, sto ipotizzando!


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu lo sai almeno che in certi casi
> chiunque non sacerdote può battezzare un bambino?
> 
> Sai almeno che significato ha il battesimo per i cristiani?
> ...


L'accettazione del battesimo dei figli nati fuori dal matrimonio da parte della chiesa cattolica è stata ufficializzata soltanto lo scorso Aprile da parte del Papa. In teoria se un prete continua a rifiutarsi ci si può rivolgere al vescovo per richiamarlo, ma si fa prima a rivolgersi altrove.

Come concili la tua natura traditrice con la fede religiosa Conte?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'accettazione del battesimo dei figli nati fuori dal matrimonio da parte della chiesa cattolica è stata ufficializzata soltanto lo scorso Aprile da parte del Papa. In teoria se un prete continua a rifiutarsi ci si può rivolgere al vescovo per richiamarlo, ma si fa prima a rivolgersi altrove.
> 
> Come concili la tua natura traditrice con la fede religiosa Conte?


Semplice nessuna natura traditrice.
Mai tradito mia moglie.
Ecco come la concilio.

Sotto l'egida

Dio ti vede.

TU hai forse tradito tua moglie?


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> NOn esiste nessun dictat.
> Il sacerdote è solo un tramite un mezzo.
> Nel sacramento ha la funzione di rappresentare Dio.
> ...


però in questo caso si terrebbero in piedi un mare di bugie di vario tipo
in effetti mi ricordo che quando andavo a confessarmi alle elementari:singleeye:, dicevo tra l'altro che avevo detto bugie e mai nessun prete mi ha detto di tornare a dire la verità o di scusarmi
però forse con i bambini fanno sempre così, chissà


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice nessuna natura traditrice.
> Mai tradito mia moglie.
> Ecco come la concilio.
> 
> ...


Dipende, usando criteri soggettivi forse si, usando criteri oggettivi no. Il contrario di te in pratica.


----------



## tullio (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> L'accettazione del battesimo dei figli nati fuori dal matrimonio da parte della chiesa cattolica è stata ufficializzata soltanto lo scorso Aprile da parte del Papa


no, è una cosa antichissima, discussa e sistemata già nei primi concili intorno al terzo secolo. IL fatto che poi a volte la chiesa o esponenti tornino sopra i problemi da una parte ha una funzione pastorale, di rammentare a chi non ha le idee chiare, dall'altra di considerare continuamente i problemi eventualmente ritornandoci sopra. 
In generale, riprendendo il tema iniziale, direi che da una parte c'è la coscienza individuale su cui nessuno, nemmeno il sacerdote, può giudicare; dall'altra le norme ufficiali, religiose, etiche... che hanno la funzione di stabilire la linea di condotta. Immagino che qui nessuno insegnerebbe mai ad un bambino che vale la pena di tradire amici/coniugi... e però stiamo discutendo in un forum che ha il nome che ha. Le norme le comprendiamo tutti. Ma non è sempre facile e possibile segure quel che sappiamo occorrerebbe seguire. E continueremo a insegnare ai bambini che dire bugie è male. 
C'è dunque un rapporto? Questo: che chi haproblemi religiosi ha problemi in più, religiosi, da affrontare quando tradisce ed ha problemi in più, semrpe religiosi, quando è tradito. Valutare la coerenza (altrui!) attribuendo incoerenza e quindi maggior perversione a chi ha una fede religiosa non dice nulla su chi ha quella fede mentre dice molto su chi esprime il giudizio. Vorrei il mafioso in galera anziché in chiesa ma non me la sento di giudicare il sacerdote che lo accoglie e magari lo confessa. Poi ci sono sacerdoti che possono sbagliare naturalmente. Ma è un'altra cosa. Sarà che io ho già problemi a capire quel che avviene nella mia testa, ma non riuscirei mai a dare giudizi sulla coscienza altrui.


----------



## realista1 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende, usando criteri soggettivi forse si, usando criteri oggettivi no. Il contrario di te in pratica.



Non sono un esperto, però mi sembra di ricordare di aver sentito tante volte preti e catechisti distinguere nettamente tra confessione e perdono di Dio e la necessità di confessare ed espiare i propri peccati ANCHE davanti agli uomini: solo in questo modo ci si può mettere a posto con la propria coscienza. Se il mio ricordo è giusto, è decisamente pleonastico che il prete in confessione esorti il traditore a confessare il tradimento al tradito. Ovvio che debba farlo, non ci sarebbe bisogno di nessuna conferma rafforzativa. Diverso il discorso se viene posta una precisa domanda ed il confessore risponde lascia stare. In quel momento sta andando oltre i suoi compiti e le sue funzioni,esortando un peccatore a peccare ancora (bugie, o nella migliore delle ipotesi omissioni, ma per la Chiesa sono equiparati)


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il topic nasce dall'aver constatato in altre discussioni, recenti, la presenza di persone che pontificano sul tradimento, e al contempo pontificano sul cattolicesimo. A me fondamentalmente frega zero, dichiararsi cattolici o meno non influenza la mia opinione su una persona, mentre molta influenza lo ha il vedere parlare in un modo ed agire in un altro.
> 
> Il tuo ragionamento è corretto, ognuno fa la sua ricerca e può anche sbagliare durante il cammino, l'importante è che rimanga un suo problema. Se invece viene a raccontarmi degli insegnamenti cristiani professandosi credente, e al contempo tradisce ad ogni occasione il partner ufficiale, e difende con superbia questa sua posizione contraddittoria citando bibbie, vangeli, encicliche, allora un pochino mi fa incazzare.


Hai ragione.
In giro per il mondo si incontrano spesso cattolici di questo tipo.
Io li ho in casa.
Mia suocera per esempio. A messa 800 volte alla settimana, santini come se piovesse e anatemi contro aborto, divorzio e tutto il repertorio.
Eppure lei ha abortito.

Negli anni passati i cattolici hanno avuto due papi, Giovanni Paolo e Ratzy che sono stati inadeguati al loro ruolo.
Il primo come "venditore" di fumo di un papa liberale che cavalcava i tempi e invece una specie di oscurantista omofobo e misogino che ha perso treni importanti, uno dei quali proprio sulla pillola anti concezionale.
Ci fu una mezza rivolta quando anni e anni fa si dovette decidere se la pillola fosse da bandire o no.
Ci furono fior fiore di teologici e studiosi all'opera e pensa un po'...uscì che la pillola, in determinati modi, poteva essere accettata.
Giovanni Paolo disse no. 
Ratzy fine teologo ma con tutto il casino che si è ritrovato nelle mani semplicemente non ce l'ha fatta.
Francesco invece mi sembra di tutta altra pasta.
Proprio ultimamente ha detto che i cattolici devono evolversi. Ha parlato di famiglie gay per esempio. Di divorziati.

Insomma Zod...hai ragione quando dici che nella Bibbia uno ci legge quello che vuole perche se no esisterebbe solo un testo sacro basato su di quello e invece...

Ai cattolici aspetta una grande sfida. Seguire queste papa che sta picconando moltissimo della rete oscurantista portata avanti da Giovanni Paolo.

Madonna...non mi ricordo più perchè ho fatto tutto sto panegirico...
Un ultima cosa.
Ho letto di Cristo storico e Gesù teologico.
Se hai voglia e tempo comprati "Gesù di Nazareth" di Ratzy.
E' una sua "riflessione" proprio sul Cristo storico, il Cristo uomo.
Ratzy per i non addetti ai lavori non è semplicissimo da leggere ma apre molti mondi per chi sa vedere.
E' stato un papa totalmente inadeguato ma ciò che lui è, un fine teologico e un uomo molto sensibile, viene fuori con prepotenza da ogni suo libro.

Anche i cattolici stanno lavorando per togliere un po' di divinità dal Gesù teologico.
E l'esegesi del Cristo uomo di Ratzy fa un ottimo lavoro.



Sempre se uno da per assodato che Cristo sia davvero vissuto, in quanto storicamente non c'è la certezza.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dal prete. Un figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio per la chiesa è diverso da un bambino nato da marito e moglie. Del resto anche nella nostra legislazione la parificazione tra figli nati fuori e nati dentro il matrimonio è recente.
> 
> Da un punto di vista cattolico ha un suo senso. Perché battezzare il figlio di una coppia che non è unita nel sacramento del matrimonio? Nessuno è obbligato ad essere cattolico, non è come qualche centinaio di anni fa che ti processavano per eresia. Se poi per paura di perdere fedeli la chiesa cede continuamente sulle sue posizioni, attraverso i preti detti "moderni" che permettono qualunque cosa, da un lato è positivo, ma dall'altro è contraddittorio, perché se non riformi a monte rischi di passare per incoerente a valle.


E' vero, dipende dal prete, ma quel prete che non battezza sta facendo qualcosa contro la legge della sua chiesa.
E' come se fosse una insubordinazione.

Discorso diverso invece per Welby.
Il prete (che sia maledetto) che non ha voluto dargli la benedizione degli infermi e che non l'ha accolto in chiesa, Welby ricordo che era un cattolico, ha seguito esattamente le direttive cattoliche.

Ma questo modo di pensare qui sopra, ripeto, è figlio di un periodo oscurantista, e sono certa che se Welby fosse morto sotto Bergoglio...
La sua messa l'avrebbe avuta.

le radici della chiesa sono in cammino Zod.
E sono quasi sicura che sarà un bel cammino.


----------



## realista1 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> In giro per il mondo si incontrano spesso cattolici di questo tipo.
> Io li ho in casa.
> Mia suocera per esempio. A messa 800 volte alla settimana, santini come se piovesse e anatemi contro aborto, divorzio e tutto il repertorio.
> ...




*E' un Gesuita. E' tutta apparenza.
Eppure era un Papa Guerriero, adatto per tempi di guerra. Non ce l'ha fatta perchè era solo contro tutti. Sopratutto contro chi doveva supportarlo*


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *E' un Gesuita. E' tutta apparenza.
> Eppure era un Papa Guerriero, adatto per tempi di guerra. Non ce l'ha fatta perchè era solo contro tutti. Sopratutto contro chi doveva supportarlo*


Realista...prima di giudicare si deve vedere.
E' come dire che tutti i piemontesi sono falsi e cortesi e che tutti quelli di colore hanno il ritmo nel sangue.
E robe così che non denotano  certo una vivacità sinaptica.
Benedetto non è mai stato un guerriero, ti fossi interessato della sua vita prima di dare un giudizio lo sapresti.
E' sempre stato un topo da biblioteca, schivo e piuttosto timido.
Guerriero di che?

Posso darti ragione sul solo contro tutti.
Dopo la morte di Giovanni Paolo la chiesa era ai minimi storici con delle bombe pronte ad esplodere mica da ridere.
Come si potevano conciliare bombe e la figura di Giovanni così amato dai miopi?
Ratzy è stata una scelta, sbagliata, politica.
C'erano troppi casini e troppi poteri forti.

O forse è stata la scelta giusta per spostare le colpe di Giovanni Paolo su di lui.
Mmmmhhhhh....si. Mentre scrivo direi che forse forse...
Sacrificare Ratzy per salvare l'immagine di Giovanni Paolo.

Ancora una volta lo spirito santo ci ha visto giusto.


----------



## realista1 (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Realista...prima di giudicare si deve vedere.
> *E' come dire che tutti i piemontesi sono falsi e cortesi e che tutti quelli di colore hanno il ritmo nel sangue.
> E robe così che non denotano  certo una vivacità sinaptica.*
> *Benedetto non è mai stato un guerriero*, ti fossi interessato della sua vita prima di dare un giudizio lo sapresti.
> ...



Piemontesi si nasce, Gesuiti si diventa, dopo lunghi e convinti studi, spero converrai con me che il tuo esempio non è calzante. Sulla vivacità sinaptica.....di solito evito di offendere, ma mi rendo conto che quando si rimane a corto di argomenti può capitare di non andare troppo per il sottile. Rimango perplesso di come sia possibile che un Gesuita "atipico" riesca, a diventare Vescovo di Buenos Aires e poi Papa, essendo osteggiato in primis dal suo stesso Ordine, proprio perchè è atipico. Ehhh, si.....le Vie del Signore...

Benedetto?! Difensore dell'Ortodossia Cristiana?! Non è un guerriero?! Parliamo della stessa persona?:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> no, è una cosa antichissima, discussa e sistemata già nei primi concili intorno al terzo secolo. IL fatto che poi a volte la chiesa o esponenti tornino sopra i problemi da una parte ha una funzione pastorale, di rammentare a chi non ha le idee chiare, dall'altra di considerare continuamente i problemi eventualmente ritornandoci sopra.
> In generale, riprendendo il tema iniziale, direi che da una parte c'è la coscienza individuale su cui nessuno, nemmeno il sacerdote, può giudicare; dall'altra le norme ufficiali, religiose, etiche... che hanno la funzione di stabilire la linea di condotta. Immagino che qui nessuno insegnerebbe mai ad un bambino che vale la pena di tradire amici/coniugi... e però stiamo discutendo in un forum che ha il nome che ha. Le norme le comprendiamo tutti. Ma non è sempre facile e possibile segure quel che sappiamo occorrerebbe seguire. E continueremo a insegnare ai bambini che dire bugie è male.
> C'è dunque un rapporto? Questo: che chi haproblemi religiosi ha problemi in più, religiosi, da affrontare quando tradisce ed ha problemi in più, semrpe religiosi, quando è tradito. Valutare la coerenza (altrui!) attribuendo incoerenza e quindi maggior perversione a chi ha una fede religiosa non dice nulla su chi ha quella fede mentre dice molto su chi esprime il giudizio. Vorrei il mafioso in galera anziché in chiesa ma non me la sento di giudicare il sacerdote che lo accoglie e magari lo confessa. Poi ci sono sacerdoti che possono sbagliare naturalmente. Ma è un'altra cosa. Sarà che io ho già problemi a capire quel che avviene nella mia testa, ma non riuscirei mai a dare giudizi sulla coscienza altrui.


può darsi. ma in realtà la cosa è ancorata più profonda e sebbene il prete è obbligato di battezzare un bambino, spesso non lo fa. come non è accettato che sia battezzato da chiunque altro pur non essendo sacerdote.

il problema sta molto profondamente nella fede accettata e mai verificata. ci sono alcune cose fondamentali che sono state sconvolte più volte durante gli ultimi 2000 anni e forse anche prima. il discorso si fa ancora più fitto quando poi si aggiunge l'interesse di potere della chiesa. la chiesa si è difesa contro eventuali dubbi da parte dei fedeli con la proclamazione dell'eresia, mettendosi dalla parte dei bottoni anche quando non aveva alcuna ragione.

dagli errori istituzionali e questioni mai approfondite di fede poi escono faccende come queste, dove istituzionalmente è stabilito che i figli possono sempre essere battezzati, ma dove il rappresentante dell'istituzione si può rifiutare a esercitare la funzione.


----------



## Tebe (26 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Piemontesi si nasce, Gesuiti si diventa, dopo lunghi e convinti studi, spero converrai con me che il tuo esempio non è calzante. Sulla vivacità sinaptica.....di solito evito di offendere, ma mi rendo conto che quando si rimane a corto di argomenti può capitare di non andare troppo per il sottile. Rimango perplesso di come sia possibile che un Gesuita "atipico" riesca, a diventare Vescovo di Buenos Aires e poi Papa, essendo osteggiato in primis dal suo stesso Ordine, proprio perchè è atipico. Ehhh, si.....le Vie del Signore...
> 
> Benedetto?! Difensore dell'Ortodossia Cristiana?! Non è un guerriero?! Parliamo della stessa persona?:rotfl:



cvd.
vabbè. Ok.


----------



## sienne (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

cosa significa ... CVD?

grazie ...


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (26 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa significa ... CVD?
> 
> ...


Come Volevasi Dimostrare: come si voleva dimostrare:smile:


----------



## Principessa (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...


Non saprei, forse è troppo dire questo, ma l'ex amante poi divenuta fidanzata (e poi ex) di Elio, era un'avventista del settimo giorno. Molto, molto praticante  Una che va in chiesa ogni weekend, partecipa a iniziative varie, prega molto.
Il suo gruppo aveva una sorta di villaggio vacanze in Toscana e potevano dormire insieme solo le coppie sposate.
Lei la rispettava questa regola.
Però poi... ci ha provato con Elio che stava con me (anche se stavamo in crisi). Mi ha trattato malissimo l'unica volta che ci siamo sentite. E prima di Elio, ha avuto una storia da uno sposato.
Una della solita schiera di religiosi IPOCRITI che applicano alla loro esistenza solo i principi religiosi che gli fanno comodo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo tuo post mi ricorda molto le discussioni che facevo io quando mi incontravo alla mensa dell' università teologica che frequentavo, con i miei "compagni" per il 90% futuri preti e future suore.
> (XD)
> Io non sono cattolica. Mai stata. E nemmeno i miei. Non ho fatto comunione e cresima. Mai confessata. mai fatto nulla di similare.
> Mi sono anche fatta sbattezzare, non per sfregio ad una religione, ma per un senso di non voler appartenere a nessuna religione se non deciso da me. E il battesimo non era stata una mia decisione.
> ...



tebe, mi piace molto questa tua risposta, credo che abbia riassunto ed esemplificato tutto:
ha anche stroncato sul nascere un atteggiamento talebano tale e quale a quello che si vorrebbe contestare.

tu hai studiato a fondo la materia e puoi permetterti risposte appropriate sull'argomento:
io per esempio no, però ho una profonda conoscenza pratica della religione, perché è stata parte integrante della mia vita per molto tempo.

delle proprie radici religiose non ci si libera così, per decisione presa da una giorno all'altro.
di regole più o meno opprimenti invece sì, si può


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende dal prete. Un figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio per la chiesa è diverso da un bambino nato da marito e moglie. Del resto anche nella nostra legislazione la parificazione tra figli nati fuori e nati dentro il matrimonio è recente.
> 
> Da un punto di vista cattolico ha un suo senso. Perché battezzare il figlio di una coppia che non è unita nel sacramento del matrimonio? Nessuno è obbligato ad essere cattolico, non è come qualche centinaio di anni fa che ti processavano per eresia. Se poi per paura di perdere fedeli la chiesa cede continuamente sulle sue posizioni, attraverso i preti detti "moderni" che permettono qualunque cosa, da un lato è positivo, ma dall'altro è contraddittorio, perché se non riformi a monte rischi di passare per incoerente a valle.


no, zod davvero, non è così. se un prete rifiuta il battesimo bisogna denunciare la cosa al vescovo. 
il battesimo è un sacramento e, siamo sempre lì, cambia la natura delle cose, in questo caso la natura della persona. al centro dell'attenzione c'è la persona del bambino, non importa di chi sia figlio. 



free ha detto:


> ecco invece il mio dubbio è proprio che esista una specie di dictat al riguardo
> poi ovviamente il prete può anche comportarsi diversamente, più o meno


no, no. il punto è che se tu sei pentito di ciò che hai fatto e sei intenzionato a cambiare il comportamento, con la riconciliazione vieni perdonato. il passo successivo è che devi in qualche modo "riparare" alle conseguenze del tuo errore: il che può passare attraverso l'ammissione alle persone coinvolte di ciò che fatto, ma anche no. spesso no. perché le conseguenze per l'atra persona e per la coppia sarebbero peggiori. sono temi delicati, comunque. 




Zod ha detto:


> L'accettazione del battesimo dei figli nati fuori dal matrimonio da parte della chiesa cattolica è stata ufficializzata soltanto lo scorso Aprile da parte del Papa. In teoria se un prete continua a rifiutarsi ci si può rivolgere al vescovo per richiamarlo, ma si fa prima a rivolgersi altrove.


no, non è vero, sai. è una cosa stabilita alla chiesa fin dai suoi albori.


anche per me non è lineare conciliare la mia vita con la fede. siccome mi pareva impossibile riuscirci per un bel po' ho deciso di professarmi non credente, ma, poi, ultimamente mi sono arreso. non so se e quando tutto diventerà coerente, magari l'ultimo minuto dell'ultimo giorno della mia vita, ma non posso avere fretta. è così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> anche per me non è lineare conciliare la mia vita con la fede. *siccome mi pareva impossibile riuscirci *per un bel po' ho deciso di professarmi non credente, ma, poi, ultimamente mi sono arreso. non so se e quando tutto diventerà coerente, magari l'ultimo minuto dell'ultimo giorno della mia vita, ma non posso avere fretta. è così.



se si ha fede: nulla è impossibile a dio

è scritto nel vangelo, e per essere dei veri cristiani basterebbe leggere e attenersi al vangelo
san francesco aveva fatto così, e la sua fu una vita piena di grazia e di letizia

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> no, è una cosa antichissima, discussa e sistemata già nei primi concili intorno al terzo secolo. IL fatto che poi a volte la chiesa o esponenti tornino sopra i problemi da una parte ha una funzione pastorale, di rammentare a chi non ha le idee chiare, dall'altra di considerare continuamente i problemi eventualmente ritornandoci sopra.
> In generale, riprendendo il tema iniziale, direi che da una parte c'è la coscienza individuale su cui nessuno, nemmeno il sacerdote, può giudicare; dall'altra le norme ufficiali, religiose, etiche... che hanno la funzione di stabilire la linea di condotta. Immagino che qui nessuno insegnerebbe mai ad un bambino che vale la pena di tradire amici/coniugi... e però stiamo discutendo in un forum che ha il nome che ha. Le norme le comprendiamo tutti. Ma non è sempre facile e possibile segure quel che sappiamo occorrerebbe seguire. E continueremo a insegnare ai bambini che dire bugie è male.
> C'è dunque un rapporto? Questo: che chi haproblemi religiosi ha problemi in più, religiosi, da affrontare quando tradisce ed ha problemi in più, semrpe religiosi, quando è tradito. Valutare la coerenza (altrui!) attribuendo incoerenza e quindi maggior perversione a chi ha una fede religiosa non dice nulla su chi ha quella fede mentre dice molto su chi esprime il giudizio. Vorrei il mafioso in galera anziché in chiesa ma non me la sento di giudicare il sacerdote che lo accoglie e magari lo confessa. Poi ci sono sacerdoti che possono sbagliare naturalmente. Ma è un'altra cosa. Sarà che io ho già problemi a capire quel che avviene nella mia testa, ma non riuscirei mai a dare giudizi sulla coscienza altrui.


Infatti letto oggi questo 3d assieme ai frati in convento durante il pranzo
Suscitando ilarità...

Avete idea di quanti siano i cristiani al mondo figli di genitori non sposati?
Un piccolo dato della mia parrocchia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se si ha fede: nulla è impossibile a dio
> 
> è scritto nel vangelo, e per essere dei veri cristiani basterebbe leggere e attenersi al vangelo
> san francesco aveva fatto così, e la sua fu una vita piena di grazia e di letizia
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Dipende, usando criteri soggettivi forse si, usando criteri oggettivi no. Il contrario di te in pratica.


E sentiamo sommo sacedote de noantri qua
Quali sarebbero i criteri oggettivi?

Sul tema fedeltà e tradimento
ho da render conto solo ad una persona su sta terra

e non sei tu.

Sentiamo qui i criteri oggettivi...
Sta ben sicuro che io ho ben stampato nella testa che cosa considera il quadro antico tradimento e che cosa considera fedeltà.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> *E' un Gesuita. E' tutta apparenza.
> Eppure era un Papa Guerriero, adatto per tempi di guerra. Non ce l'ha fatta perchè era solo contro tutti. Sopratutto contro chi doveva supportarlo*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se si ha fede: nulla è impossibile a dio
> 
> è scritto nel vangelo, e per essere dei veri cristiani basterebbe leggere e attenersi al vangelo
> san francesco aveva fatto così, e la sua fu una vita piena di grazia e di letizia
> ...


Ok ma dovette quel buon uomo scrivere una regola per i suoi seguaci, no
Quando aveva detto seguire il Vangelo sine glossa.

Ora a me sembra che la gente conosca un miliardesimo del cattolicesimo e delle sue sterminate forme...
E come se fa a parlare di cattolicesimo con persone che non conoscono niente di esso?

Ma solo quello che fa notizia?
Tipo la suora che partorisce?

Insomma si parla di sacramenti e manco si sa che cosa sono.

Il prete il battesimo lo da.
Ma ci vogliono delle garanzie, ossia l'impegno e la disponibilità a crescere cristiano il figlio no?

Del resto a chi non interessa la cosa, manco va dal prete a chiedere il battesimo no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> però in questo caso si terrebbero in piedi un mare di bugie di vario tipo
> in effetti mi ricordo che quando andavo a confessarmi alle elementari:singleeye:, dicevo tra l'altro che avevo detto bugie e mai nessun prete mi ha detto di tornare a dire la verità o di scusarmi
> però forse con i bambini fanno sempre così, chissà


nessuno è santo.
Molti ritengono di esserlo.


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti letto oggi questo 3d assieme ai frati in convento durante il pranzo
> Suscitando ilarità...
> 
> Avete idea di quanti siano i cristiani al mondo figli di genitori non sposati?
> Un piccolo dato della mia parrocchia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Caro Conte, la superbia è uno dei peccati capitali, te lo ripeto. Tu e la tua congrega di frati non avete alcuna voce in capitolo. Potete ridere e divertirvi quanto vi pare, tra un bicchiere di vino e l'altro, ma se il vostro messaggio non è chiaro, allora invece di ridere dovreste piangere per non essere stati capaci di trasmettere quella che per voi è la verità di Dio. In realtà dovreste piangere, invece ridete. A dimostrazione che siete più lontani da Dio di quanto non lo sia un ateo. Imparate a conoscere l'umiltà e il dubbio, invece che esaltare certezze e crogiolarvi in esse come foste superiori a qualcuno. Siete alla pari di tutti, con la differenza che credete di conoscere la verità, invece siete solo preda della superbia.


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E sentiamo sommo sacedote de noantri qua
> Quali sarebbero i criteri oggettivi?
> 
> Sul tema fedeltà e tradimento
> ...


Il criterio oggettivo è che se sei sposato e scopi con una donna che non è tua moglie la stai tradendo. Io penso che tu come la maggior parte dei cattolici abbia ben stampato in testa solo ciò che ti fa comodo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod tu saresti il cattolico più credente e zelante del mondo se si tornassero a lapidare le adultere come duemila anni fa. Allora sì che crederesti anima e corpo.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Caro Conte, la superbia è uno dei peccati capitali, te lo ripeto. Tu e la tua congrega di frati non avete alcuna voce in capitolo. Potete ridere e divertirvi quanto vi pare, tra un bicchiere di vino e l'altro, ma se il vostro messaggio non è chiaro, allora invece di ridere dovreste piangere per non essere stati capaci di trasmettere quella che per voi è la verità di Dio. In realtà dovreste piangere, invece ridete. A dimostrazione che siete più lontani da Dio di quanto non lo sia un ateo. Imparate a conoscere l'umiltà e il dubbio, invece che esaltare certezze e crogiolarvi in esse come foste superiori a qualcuno. Siete alla pari di tutti, con la differenza che credete di conoscere la verità, invece siete solo preda della superbia.


Se noi siamo preda della superbia
tu lo sei dell'ignoranza....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sentito Bergoglio oggi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il criterio oggettivo è che se sei sposato e scopi con una donna che non è tua moglie la stai tradendo. Io penso che tu come la maggior parte dei cattolici abbia ben stampato in testa solo ciò che ti fa comodo.


E chi lo dice?
CHI LO DICE?

Dove sta scritto?

Prometto di essere fedele....
Sai il tradimento scatta solo perchè tua moglie non lo sa

E quando lo scopre ti manda a cagare no?

Io sai non ho nulla stampato in testa.....ma proprio nulla...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod tu saresti il cattolico più credente e zelante del mondo se si tornassero a lapidare le adultere come duemila anni fa. Allora sì che crederesti anima e corpo.


Ma infatti lui ragiona come i farisei e gli zeloti no?

Nessuno pensa mai che Giuda Iscariota
era uno zelota...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Il criterio oggettivo è che se sei sposato e scopi con una donna che non è tua moglie la stai tradendo. Io penso che tu come la maggior parte dei cattolici abbia ben stampato in testa solo ciò che ti fa comodo.


Ah ecco che cosa ho bene in testa io.
Se sono sposato con una donna
non mi posso separare da lei

Guarda un po che cosa ho in testa io..

Ma guarda....

Perchè chi ripudia ingiustamente la propria moglie la espone all'adulterio e alla fornicazione
ecco che cosa ho in testa io....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Zod tu saresti il cattolico più credente e zelante del mondo se si tornassero a lapidare le adultere come duemila anni fa. Allora sì che crederesti anima e corpo.


Mah... 

- mai fatto distinzioni tra uomini e donne riguardo il tradimento
- non mi frega poi tanto della questione e il mio numero di post su questo forum lo testimonia
- se mi interessassero simili religioni ce ne sono ancora oggi a cui potrei aderire
- è mia personale opinione che non ci si possa definire cattolici se poi ne si tradiscono continuamente gli insegnamenti, ma io sono ateo e quindi non è un mio problema


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> - mai fatto distinzioni tra uomini e donne riguardo il tradimento
> - non mi frega poi tanto della questione e il mio numero di post su questo forum lo testimonia
> ...


- Nel caso specifico parlavo di te e tu sei un maschio (credo).
- Di cosa? Del tradimento non ti frega? Ahahahahahahahahah? E sto thread cos'è, divertissement per traditi? Ed i post prima che, ricordiamolo, per la stragrande maggioranza vertono solo sul tema tradimento e traditori infami? Ma di che parli? Ma soprattutto, che unità di misura sarebbe il numero di post? Tu poi eri pure quello che voleva limitare i post al giorno per utente in un massimo di tre, così effettivamente non sarebbe fregato nulla a nessuno per legge.
- Infatti. Il problema è che qua il codice penale non te lo consente, effettivamente. Di lapidare qualcuna, dico. Dovresti trasferirti in qualche teocrazia, ma sono lontane. Altrimenti, cazzo se aderiresti.
- Ma se non è un tuo problema, cosa hai aperto a fare sto thread? Che ti frega? Ma vedi punto 2. 

Madonna Zod, porca puttana. Pari finto per quanto sei instupidito, eh.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Gennaio 2014)

a me hanno detto che la chiesa mi considera bigama perché mi sono risposata e loro non riconoscono il divorzio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Gennaio 2014)

non c'entra un cazzo, lo so, ma non ho letto il thread e ho sparato la mia a cazzo come al solito


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...


secondo me, sono domande che fanno acqua da tutte le parti...

il cattolicesimo non è assolutamente una religione debole... chiede molto di più e con maggior sacrifici delle altre religioni...
il problema semmai è nella sua interpretrazione...
 provaci veramente a dare l'altra guancia, poi mi saprai raccontare.
il cattolicesimo è una religione dura, durissima... ma non è mai veramente applicata.
l'accettazione del tradimento è molto più severa con il cattolicesimo che con le altre religioni... basti pensare 
all'islam dove un uomo può avere più mogli e la donna nessuno. 
almeno lo è verso tutti , uomini e donne, il cattolicesimo.
l'uomo commette un peccato al pari della donna.
si commette peccato, anche se desidera la donna di un altro.
punisce anche l'amante.
lo stronzo di turno.
nella religione islamica 
la donna viene ancora lapidata per adulterio e l'uomo può decidere se tagliargli o meno la lingua.
L'uomo non commette mai peccato e non verrà mai punito per adulterio.
l'accettazione di una appartenenza non è sinonimo di correttezza o garanzia.. la garanzia dipende dall'aver compreso il senso più o meno profondo di quello che stai facendo, o professando, compresa la tua religiosità

le donne sono tutte zoccole, 
quelle con crocefisso ti sembrano più zoccole perchè professano una fede
almeno in apparenza...
al pari però di tutti gli uomini di fede che quelle zoccole ...continuamente  cercano e scopano.
e sono tanti.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Gennaio 2014)

@gioi
madonna ma hai una pazienza davvero ammirabile 
non sto scherzando:up:


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi lo dice?
> *CHI LO DICE?
> 
> Dove sta scritto?
> ...


lo dice la religione cattolica: unicità ed esclusività sessuale tra i due sposi. 
ti assicuro che lo dice. 
conte anche io vivo la mia sessualità diversamente da come dice la chiesa cattolica, ma non mi sforzo di far dire a quest'ultima ciò che non dice.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non c'entra un cazzo, lo so, ma non ho letto il thread e ho sparato la mia a cazzo come al solito


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> - Nel caso specifico parlavo di te e tu sei un maschio (credo).
> - Di cosa? Del tradimento non ti frega? Ahahahahahahahahah? E sto thread cos'è, divertissement per traditi? Ed i post prima che, ricordiamolo, per la stragrande maggioranza vertono solo sul tema tradimento e traditori infami? Ma di che parli? Ma soprattutto, che unità di misura sarebbe il numero di post? Tu poi eri pure quello che voleva limitare i post al giorno per utente in un massimo di tre, così effettivamente non sarebbe fregato nulla a nessuno per legge.
> - Infatti. Il problema è che qua il codice penale non te lo consente, effettivamente. Di lapidare qualcuna, dico. Dovresti trasferirti in qualche teocrazia, ma sono lontane. Altrimenti, cazzo se aderiresti.
> - Ma se non è un tuo problema, cosa hai aperto a fare sto thread? Che ti frega? Ma vedi punto 2.
> ...


Siamo su un forum di tradimento e io sono contrario al tradimento. Ma non vivo per condannarlo, faccio altro. Non so da quale dei miei post hai estratto il mio desiderio di lapidare le adultere, se andiamo a ripescare tutti i miei post, che ripeto sono pochi rispetto ai tuoi, quindi si fa presto, ce ne sono anche alcuni che il tradimento lo giustificano.

Ho già detto perché ho aperto il thread e ribadisco che non me ne frega niente della religione e delle abitudini sessuali dei partecipanti a questo forum.

Il tuo decadere continuamente in offese personali prive di fondamento, semplicemente sparate alla cazzo, oltre alla tua assidua partecipazione, ti definiscono meglio di quanto possa farlo io.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Siamo su un forum di tradimento e io sono contrario al tradimento. Ma non vivo per condannarlo, faccio altro. Non so da quale dei miei post hai estratto il mio desiderio di lapidare le adultere, se andiamo a ripescare tutti i miei post, che ripeto sono pochi rispetto ai tuoi, quindi si fa presto, ce ne sono anche alcuni che il tradimento lo giustificano.
> 
> Ho già detto perché ho aperto il thread e ribadisco che non me ne frega niente della religione e delle abitudini sessuali dei partecipanti a questo forum.
> 
> Il tuo decadere continuamente in offese personali prive di fondamento, semplicemente sparate alla cazzo, oltre alla tua assidua partecipazione, ti definiscono meglio di quanto possa farlo io.


Ma quando parli di _"religione debole"_ in relazione alla scottante realtà circa _"l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi"_, tu amico mio, di cosa parli esattamente, se non che implicitamente è un mondo di merda quello dove la collettività non mette al bando i traditori in quanto rei di aver abiurato alla loro stessa religione prima ancora che al marito/moglie? E tu, esattamente, perchè pensi di prendere per il culo il lettore medio tipo me che poi ti sgama e ti suona come un fabbro? Non vivi per condannare il tradimento giusto perchè non ti pagano per farlo. Ma qua fai quello in una maniera così genuinamente e bovinamente stupida che mi chiedo se il cervello era così rotto già da prima o sono ancora i postumi della botta.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando parli di _"religione debole"_ in relazione alla scottante realtà circa _"l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi"_, tu amico mio, di cosa parli esattamente, se non che implicitamente è un mondo di merda quello dove la collettività non mette al bando i traditori in quanto rei di aver abiurato alla loro stessa religione prima ancora che al marito/moglie? E tu, esattamente, perchè pensi di prendere per il culo il lettore medio tipo me che poi ti sgama e ti suona come un fabbro? Non vivi per condannare il tradimento giusto perchè non ti pagano per farlo. Ma qua fai quello in una maniera così genuinamente e bovinamente stupida che mi chiedo se il cervello era così rotto già da prima o sono ancora i postumi della botta.


In effetti la sua affermazione di religione debole è quantomeno curiosa ma non ho letto tutto il 3D magari ha spiegato


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quando parli di _"religione debole"_ in relazione alla scottante realtà circa _"l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi"_, tu amico mio, di cosa parli esattamente, se non che implicitamente è un mondo di merda quello dove la collettività non mette al bando i traditori in quanto rei di aver abiurato alla loro stessa religione prima ancora che al marito/moglie? E tu, esattamente, perchè pensi di prendere per il culo il lettore medio tipo me che poi ti sgama e ti suona come un fabbro? Non vivi per condannare il tradimento giusto perchè non ti pagano per farlo. Ma qua fai quello in una maniera così genuinamente e bovinamente stupida che mi chiedo se il cervello era così rotto già da prima o sono ancora i postumi della botta.


Religione debole perchè non ha regole chiare e pur di acquisire fedeli rigira la frittata anche mille molte.

Mettere al bando i traditori, ma tu sei fuori, sai quanto me ne frega. In un altro thread mi si è dato dell'ignorante perchè mi sono espresso in modo sommario sulla tendenza dei cattolici a predicare bene e razzolare male. Da lì ho aperto questa discussione.

E' improbabile che tu possa suonarmi come un fabbro, ma se ti fa piacere crederlo fai pure. Ti ostini a scendere sul personale, scendi pure, buon viaggio.

Non condanno il tradimento, ne parlo da una posizione in cui critico l'inganno verso chi ti ama. Tu dai troppa importanza a questo forum, rilassati, nessuno è così idiota da pensare di combattere guerre qui sopra, o tu si?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Religione debole perchè non ha regole chiare e pur di acquisire fedeli rigira la frittata anche mille molte.
> 
> Mettere al bando i traditori, ma tu sei fuori, sai quanto me ne frega. In un altro thread mi si è dato dell'ignorante perchè mi sono espresso in modo sommario sulla tendenza dei cattolici a predicare bene e razzolare male. Da lì ho aperto questa discussione.
> 
> ...


No, è che sei un paraculo che quando viene messo alle strette replica con scemenze improponibili. Sul cristianesimo che non abbia regole chiare è anche piuttosto superfluo rispondere che si commenta da sè.
Per il resto: tu vorresti che il traditore venisse lapidato/messo al bando eccome. Altrimenti non avresti scritto quella porcata sull'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi, come per dire che se oggi è diventato un puttanaio ed il traditore non viene più messo alla gogna (metaforicamente parlando e non) è colpa della debolezza della religione cattolica e del suo proselitismo, una cosa da pazzi e fusi di testa se pensiamo che appena qualche centinaio di anni fa la cosa era ben diversa. Ma non è che è la religione che è cambiata, è cambiato un po' tutto. E' che ti sarebbe piaciuto eccome vivere in pieno clima da santa inquisizione, nevvero? Solo che attualmente per tua sfortuna non è più il tempo di caccia alle streghe. Mi spiace. 
Che poi tu non condanni il tradimento ma ne parli da una posizione critica per l'inganno vero chi ti ama è come dire che non ti fai le seghe ma ti masturbi, tipo. E di quelle mentali, caro mio, troppe te ne fai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Religione debole perchè non ha regole chiare e pur di acquisire fedeli rigira la frittata anche mille molte.
> 
> Mettere al bando i traditori, ma tu sei fuori, sai quanto me ne frega. *In un altro thread mi si è dato dell'ignorante perchè mi sono espresso in modo sommario sulla tendenza dei cattolici a predicare bene e razzolare male*. Da lì ho aperto questa discussione.
> 
> ...



eccalà: l'adultera, in effetti

ma anche se sono tale, probabilmente ho una conoscenza reale della religione cristiana applicata molto più ampia della tua che ti professi ateo.

che non ci siano regole chiare nella religione cattolica può essere.
perché il cristianesimo è la religione dell'amore e della misericordia, dell'accoglienza

chi tradisce ingannando il partner dovrebbe prima o poi sentire il peso del peccato: ma questo dipende da quanto spazio lascia a Dio nella sua vita.
sai che anche il tradimento potrebbe essere una ricerca di Dio?
sai che è Dio, con la sua grazia, a toccare il cuore dell'adultera?


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eccalà: l'adultera, in effetti
> 
> ma anche se sono tale, probabilmente ho una conoscenza reale della religione cristiana applicata molto più ampia della tua che ti professi ateo.
> 
> ...




si Chiara è cosi...
ma l'adultera si rende conto di questo.
ne è consapevole, 
Dio perdona e comprende.. ma solo se tu sei disposto a comprendere il tuo errore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> si Chiara è cosi...
> ma l'adultera si rende conto di questo.
> ...



è così

ci sto lavorando


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che sei un paraculo che quando viene messo alle strette replica con scemenze improponibili. Sul cristianesimo che non abbia regole chiare è anche piuttosto superfluo rispondere che si commenta da sè.
> Per il resto: tu vorresti che il traditore venisse lapidato/messo al bando eccome. Altrimenti non avresti scritto quella porcata sull'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi, come per dire che se oggi è diventato un puttanaio ed il traditore non viene più messo alla gogna (metaforicamente parlando e non) è colpa della debolezza della religione cattolica e del suo proselitismo, una cosa da pazzi e fusi di testa se pensiamo che appena qualche centinaio di anni fa la cosa era ben diversa. Ma non è che è la religione che è cambiata, è cambiato un po' tutto. E' che ti sarebbe piaciuto eccome vivere in pieno clima da santa inquisizione, nevvero? Solo che attualmente per tua sfortuna non è più il tempo di caccia alle streghe. Mi spiace.
> Che poi tu non condanni il tradimento ma ne parli da una posizione critica per l'inganno vero chi ti ama è come dire che non ti fai le seghe ma ti masturbi, tipo. E di quelle mentali, caro mio, troppe te ne fai.


Joey, tu parli del tradimento da posizione generalmente opposta alla mia. Non comprendo quale sia il problema. Devo pensarla per forza come te?

Il tuo modo di gestire le conversazioni è basato sul mettere nelle dita dell'interlocutore cose mai scritte. E nonostante le smentite insisti pure. E' un metodo di comunicazione che non porta a nulla. Fatti meno seghe mentali su ciò che pensano gli altri e tratta gli argomenti, non le persone.


----------



## Zod (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eccalà: l'adultera, in effetti
> 
> ma anche se sono tale, probabilmente ho una conoscenza reale della religione cristiana applicata molto più ampia della tua che ti professi ateo.
> 
> ...


cvd

Ma sono fatti tuoi, però non ti offendere se uno dice che spesso i cattolici predicano bene e razzolano male (vedi altro thread).


----------



## Spider (26 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è così
> 
> ci sto lavorando


buon lavoro!

...ma non ti affaticare troppo... oramai mi piaci cosi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> buon lavoro!
> 
> ...ma non ti affaticare troppo... *oramai mi piaci cosi*.



se divento troppo virtuosa poi non possiamo più litigare :up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> lo dice la religione cattolica: unicità ed esclusività sessuale tra i due sposi.
> ti assicuro che lo dice.
> conte anche io vivo la mia sessualità diversamente da come dice la chiesa cattolica, ma non mi sforzo di far dire a quest'ultima ciò che non dice.


ok.
Io mi sono sempre professato credente.
Mai ionon ho  mai  detto di essere un buon cattolico.


Non ho mai condannato gli adulteri io,
Caso mai sono i traditi, e in maggior spece, le tradite,

che hanno tentato di fare di me

ancora nel vecchio forum
uno che inneggia al tradimento.

Ho solo detto che per me 
il sesso extraconiugale è na cagata
una botta di allegria
che non deve spaventare se ci si vuole bene no?

Ho sempre detto che da tradito
non mi dispererei
ma se venissi lasciato si

Lasciato per un altro uomo
quella si che è una botta micidiale

O scoprire che stai con me
ma che non è vero un casso che mi vuoi bene
in realtà mi odi e detesti

Varda pitosto de stare con una donna che mi detesta
me fo recion.
Anzi se te la devo dire tuta mi ha sempre seccato i maroni
L'Equazione suona l'organo in chiesa dunque è sensibile.
Non hai la più pallida idea in tanti anni quanti sono venuti a rompermi i maroni.
Prima AC, poi CL, poi i focolarini, poi RNS....poi i gruppi di preghiera di PPio....
L'ultima volta sono esploso...e ho detto ma verranno anche il gruppo delle vedove a turlupinarmi?

E mi secca da morire il continuo confondere tra Cristianesimo e cattolicesimo...

La Chiesa Cattolica è talmente un grande ventre in cui ci trovi di tutto...per cui l'espressione la chiesa cattolica è di per sè un non senso.

Ti è chiesto di chiedere in una santa cattolica chiesa no?
Bon basterebbe la lettura di San Paolo di questa domenica per spiegare come andavano e vanno le faccendine.

Cioè io penso che caso mai sarà mia moglie a lamentarsi se sono o non sono un buon marito per lei.
Diremo che io per primo non mi sento di porre limiti alla grazia divina.

Corro da solo e non sono un capo carismatico.

Non sono Cristo: ma solo il conte.
Anch'io avrei liberato quella donna dai lapidatori...no?
Ma dopo le dicevo...
Ora mia cara CIuliamo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se divento troppo virtuosa poi non possiamo più litigare :up:


vero!!!!
dobbiamo tenere alto .. il livello del forum...
a quando la prossima, incazzatissima litigata?
io mi incazzo di brutto.
tu mi fai girare le palle... ma se ti avessi dentro ad un lettone potrei cambiare idea!!!!
mi piacerebbe farti cambiare idea ... sull'idea del tradimento.
resta che sono in fondo un tenerone .. è già mi sono abbandonato.
comunque per me sei una traditrice.
punto.
e non provare a difenderti!!!!!


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ok.
> Io mi sono sempre professato credente. io manco questo, solo a tratti...
> Mai io ho detto di essere un buon cattolico. certo, nemmeno io... si fa quel che si può.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> lo dice la religione cattolica: unicità ed esclusività sessuale tra i due sposi.
> ti assicuro che lo dice.
> conte anche io vivo la mia sessualità diversamente da come dice la chiesa cattolica, ma non mi sforzo di far dire a quest'ultima ciò che non dice.


quoto


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Religione debole perchè non ha regole chiare e pur di acquisire fedeli rigira la frittata anche mille molte.
> 
> Mettere al bando i traditori, ma tu sei fuori, sai quanto me ne frega. In un altro thread mi si è dato dell'ignorante perchè mi sono espresso in modo sommario sulla tendenza dei cattolici a predicare bene e razzolare male. Da lì ho aperto questa discussione.
> 
> ...


Ok mettiamo che sia debole.
Eppure quei discepoli ricevettero il mandato e andarono.
Forse che i romani li accolsero a braccia aperte?
NO.
Finirono tutti martiri.
Furono persguitati a fondo.
Eppure caro mio
Il cristianesimo divenne religione dell'Impero.
Perfino i barbari si convertirono.
Carlo Magno?
Sacro Romano Impero.

Quale sarà il suo segreto?
Nemmeno l'unione sovietica è riuscita
a estirpare dal popolo russo la religiosità.

E quelli non scherzavano.

Ti piaccia o meno il cristianesimo si è diffuso in tutto il mondo.

Ora la chiesa cattolica dice solo questo
Vuoi essere dei nostri?
Noi siamo qui...

Perchè il mandato dell'annuncio della buona novella è rivolto ad ogni uomo...

E come dire...
Per esempio i miei frati ogni giorno offrono un pasto ai poveri
Senza distinzione alcuna...

Mica dicono ah tu sei musulmano allora te niente...

Le cosidette regole sono sempre in discussione a seconda dei tempi e delle situazioni.

Del resto o rinnovarsi o soccombere no?
Ogni tempo porta con sè nuove sfide...

Ma ripeto che per me, la prova evidente che qualcosa di speciale ci sia è che nonostante tutte le macchie, i crimini le nefandezze di cui si è macchiata la chiesa cattolica nella sua storia....

E' ancora in piedi.
Co vedo la basilica crollare mi converto all'ateismo.
Non un minuto prima però.

Regole rigidissime eh?
Ma chi avrebbe mai detto che un papa si dimettesse?
CHi avebbe detto qualche decennio fa che un polacco sarebbe diventato papa?

Chi avrebbe mai creduto che quel bonaccione di Giovanni XXIII che doveva essere un papa di transizione avviasse quell'immenso casin di rinnovamento ?

Altro che il raduno di tradi....
quello si che fu un raduno con i controcazzi...
Vescovi che manco sapevano dove fosse Roma...radunati per la prima volta...a poter parlare dei loro problemi...


----------



## Spider (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto


quoto?
fammi capire...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Joey, tu parli del tradimento da posizione generalmente opposta alla mia. Non comprendo quale sia il problema. Devo pensarla per forza come te?
> 
> Il tuo modo di gestire le conversazioni è basato sul mettere nelle dita dell'interlocutore cose mai scritte. E nonostante le smentite insisti pure. E' un metodo di comunicazione che non porta a nulla. Fatti meno seghe mentali su ciò che pensano gli altri e tratta gli argomenti, non le persone.


Del resto il tuo stesso modo no?
JOey è imbattibile a usare contro gli altri le armi che si usano contro di lui...
Mica scemo eh?

Fedi dove leggi che io ho mai detto di essere un buon cattolico?
Osservante?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> cvd
> 
> Ma sono fatti tuoi, però non ti offendere se uno dice che spesso i cattolici predicano bene e razzolano male (vedi altro thread).


Beh se è per questo esistono montagne di atei che bestemmiano un dio in cui non credono, mancando di rispetto a chi ci crede....
Poi se per caso finiscono in ospedale sti atei tirano fuori dalla tasca ogni santin di questa terra no?
Ci sono cattolici che oredicano

e cattolici che fanno....

Bon occupati di quelli e giudica dalle loro opere....


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quoto?
> fammi capire...


cosa?
Per il cattolicesimo la fedeltà tra i coniugi è un "dogma" come dice Passante.
Non è contemplata nemmeno la coppia aperta, figurati il tradimento.
E' super peccatissimo global.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quoto?
> fammi capire...


Spider ma prendiamo Cristo.
Ok...

Fa scandalo:
Parla con le donne: per gli ebrei del tempo, era molto sconveniente.

E finisce come amico dei pubblicani e delle prostitute no?

Mentre in quella società l'unico adulterio da reprimere a sassate era quello femminile, Cristo è il primo a dire...uomo e donna pari sono.
Bellissimo quando dice per la durezza dei vostri cuori Mosè vi concesse il divorzio...ma all'inizio non era così...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> cosa?
> Per il cattolicesimo la fedeltà tra i coniugi è un "dogma" come dice Passante.
> Non è contemplata nemmeno la coppia aperta, figurati il tradimento.
> E' super peccatissimo global.


Ma se...ai...gruppi di...poi succede vhe....che....
Ok si vero ok...
E' giusto che credano come dici tu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

NOn separi l'uomo ciò che DIo ha unito.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se...ai...gruppi di...poi succede vhe....che....
> Ok si vero ok...
> *E' giusto che credano come dici tu*...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> NOn separi l'uomo ciò che DIo ha unito.



Beh Conte...non lo dico certo io. Ho ancora ben chiaro il mappazzone di 2000 pagine di morale cattolica, dove certo non c'era spazio all'interpretazione sull'argomento.
Poi si possono fare tutti i discorsi filosofici sul libero arbitrio, sulla bibbia, sui vangeli e company ma di base la morale cattolica questo dice.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh Conte...non lo dico certo io. Ho ancora ben chiaro il mappazzone di 2000 pagine di morale cattolica, dove certo non c'era spazio all'interpretazione sull'argomento.
> Poi si possono fare tutti i discorsi filosofici sul libero arbitrio, sulla bibbia, sui vangeli e company ma di base la morale cattolica questo dice.


Ok...
Ma tra il dire e il fare....insomma...
Noi siamo cattolici magari tiepidi...
Pensa al cattolicesimo nei paesi comunisti
Là essere cattolico era un modo per sentirsi dissidente...

Non ho letto niente io di morale cattolica...
Ma so solo quella che dice che la chiesa è casta e meretrix....

Laonde per cui mi sono detto
Moglie mia tu sarai casta e meretrix.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> *Ma tra il dire e il fare....insomma...*
> Noi siamo cattolici magari tiepidi...
> Pensa al cattolicesimo nei paesi comunisti
> ...


E lo dici a me?
Ma vedi...alcuni cattolici non aiutano certo nella comprensione della fede.
Ti faccio un esempio terra terra.
La Binetti quando finalmente si sono parificati i figli naturali a quelli nati all'interno del matrimonio, invece di gioire come una vera cattolica avrebbe dovuto fare (o comunque qualsiasi persona di buon senso) partendo dal presupposto che i bimbi non hanno colpa a prescindere ( se non quella appioppata del peccato originale), insomma invece di plaudire ad una cosa buona e giusta senza ombra di dubbio, ha cominciato a starnazzare come un oca inferocita millantando pure robe schizofreniche che parlavano di accettazione dell'incesto.
Ora, io ho subito pensato cher probabilmente le punte del suo cilicio si fossero arruginite e un po' di tetano avesse cominciato a svilupparsi, ma una persona normale che magari nn è tanto ferrata, sente la Binetti e pensa che quello sia il pensiero del cattolicesimo.

E lo è il pensiero del cattolicesimo, ma di una parte. Della parte malata. Della parte ignorante. Della parte che ha paura.

Poi ce n'è anche un altra che si vede meno.
Che ti tende una mano chiunque tu sia e non tenta di farti diventare cattolico per forza, ma ti aiuta per semplice carità cristiana.
Questa non fa pubblicità. Poco si sente.


Poi c'è tutta quella parte che parla di testamento biologico e aborto, i classici temi sensibili, dove allora diventa un bagno di sangue e anche a me escono i denti a sciabola come a Zod, perchè non capisco più dove sia la parte umana e guaritrice del cattolicesimo.
Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E lo dici a me?
> Ma vedi...alcuni cattolici non aiutano certo nella comprensione della fede.
> Ti faccio un esempio terra terra.
> La Binetti quando finalmente si sono parificati i figli naturali a quelli nati all'interno del matrimonio, invece di gioire come una vera cattolica avrebbe dovuto fare (o comunque qualsiasi persona di buon senso) partendo dal presupposto che i bimbi non hanno colpa a prescindere ( se non quella appioppata del peccato originale), insomma invece di plaudire ad una cosa buona e giusta senza ombra di dubbio, ha cominciato a starnazzare come un oca inferocita millantando pure robe schizofreniche che parlavano di accettazione dell'incesto.
> ...


Ma che ruolo ha la binetti?
Ma si lo so che esiste anche un cattolicesimo insomma da esaltati...
Ho sempre pensato che una persona che so fa la carità perchè è buona e generosa di cuore
Non per lavarsi la coscienza...

Bergoglio continua parlare della gioia...e non di cilici...


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ruolo ha la binetti?
> Ma si lo so che esiste anche un cattolicesimo insomma da esaltati...
> Ho sempre pensato che una persona che so fa la carità perchè è buona e generosa di cuore
> Non per lavarsi la coscienza...
> ...



Ma infatti.
E' quello che dico. 
Poi sappiamo bene che la matrice del cattolicesimo è la sofferenza, più soffri più sei vicino a Dio (cosa agghiacciante per una mente come la mia), ma con Bergoglio si scopre anche altro. Un altro che sinceramente nei papi passati era davvero poco visibile.
La Chiesa sta cambiando pelle.
Ed è in cammino.
Ho grandi aspettative da lei.
Anche sui temi sensibili. Soprattutto sui temi sensibili.

E anche il dialogo fra cattolici e non cattolici ne avrà un giovamento.


----------



## mary80 (27 Gennaio 2014)

un vecchio detto recita _sott i campen stann i meddj putten_ ergo _le migliori puttane le trovi in chiesa._Io non vado in chiesa.quindi.
Non solo la religione cristiana cattolica aborre il tradimento anche altre religioni. Secondo me possono aver influenzato il pensiero di molti,perchè la religione rientra da tempo sempre meno nella sfera della superstizione che le compete e sempre più in quella dell'educazione e dell'etica.Poi concorrono altre componenti non trascurabili,come quella personale.


----------



## Zod (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se è per questo esistono montagne di atei che bestemmiano un dio in cui non credono, mancando di rispetto a chi ci crede....
> Poi se per caso finiscono in ospedale sti atei tirano fuori dalla tasca ogni santin di questa terra no?
> Ci sono cattolici che oredicano
> 
> ...


Io sono ateo, ma non bestemmio, mi danno fastidio le bestemmie, non rubo, non tradisco, applico una filosofia elementare comune a molte religioni, ovvero il comportarsi bene. Su una scala di valutazione del cattolico/cristiano medio io verrei collocato molto in alto, molto più in alto di tanti che si professano religiosi.

Distinguere tra credente e credente/non praticante, ha poco senso. Se credi pratichi, altrimenti stai seguendo una tua religione. Oggi è la società che plasma la religione, non viceversa. Quindi la religione è espressione culturale, è la parola degli uomini.

Gesù resta sempre molto attuale visto che non sono bastati 2000 anni di cattolicesimo per far capire alle persone che basta sforzarsi di comportarsi bene. Già capire che non vá fatto agli altri ciò che non si vuole venga fatto a se sarebbe un salto di qualità notevole. Eppure ancora non ci siamo.


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Diffido dei Greci anche quando portano doni. Su Bergoglio staremo a vedere, chissà che la risata non ti muoia in gola....
Papa Ratzinger, per me, era quello che ho scritto. Poi si è reso conto di essere un generale con un esercito corrotto, ed è andato via.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Diffido dei Greci anche quando portano doni. Su Bergoglio staremo a vedere, chissà che la risata non ti muoia in gola....
> Papa Ratzinger, per me, era quello che ho scritto. *Poi si è reso conto di essere un generale con un esercito corrotto, ed è andato via.*



Esatto. Proprio perchè non era un guerriero.

Hai letto qualcosa di Ratzy?


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che ruolo ha la binetti?
> Ma si lo so che esiste anche un cattolicesimo insomma da esaltati...
> Ho sempre pensato che una persona che so fa la carità perchè è buona e generosa di cuore
> Non per lavarsi la coscienza...
> ...



Aggiungo.
Purtroppo la Binetti, come tanta gentaglia della sua stregua era al governo e ha, hanno legiferato in modo indegno su ogni legge da tema sensibile.


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E lo dici a me?
> Ma vedi...alcuni cattolici non aiutano certo nella comprensione della fede.
> Ti faccio un esempio terra terra.
> La Binetti quando finalmente si sono parificati i figli naturali a quelli nati all'interno del matrimonio, invece di gioire come una vera cattolica avrebbe dovuto fare (o comunque qualsiasi persona di buon senso) partendo dal presupposto che i bimbi non hanno colpa a prescindere ( se non quella appioppata del peccato originale), insomma invece di plaudire ad una cosa buona e giusta senza ombra di dubbio, ha cominciato a starnazzare come un oca inferocita millantando pure robe schizofreniche che parlavano di accettazione dell'incesto.
> ...


quoto io, ora.


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto. Proprio perchè non era un guerriero.
> 
> Hai letto qualcosa di Ratzy?


Perchè non aveva nessuna possibilità, e la sua azione non poteva essere portata a compimento a causa dell'età e della salute. Non poteva rischiare di lasciare un lavoro a metà. Avevo grandi speranze nella sua capacità di rapportarsi con le altre religioni. Sopratutto quelle meno ragionevoli.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Perchè non aveva nessuna possibilità, e la sua azione non poteva essere portata a compimento a causa dell'età e della salute. Non poteva rischiare di lasciare un lavoro a metà. Avevo grandi speranze nella sua capacità di rapportarsi con le altre religioni. Sopratutto quelle meno ragionevoli.



ti faccio i miei complimenti. Sono davvero colpita.
Sei uno dei pochissimi che ha capito la vera anima di Ratzy e che cosa voleva fare.
A dispetto dell'immagine parte oscura e poco simpatica che invece ha dato al mondo.


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> no, no. il punto è che se tu sei pentito di ciò che hai fatto e sei intenzionato a cambiare il comportamento, con la riconciliazione vieni perdonato. il passo successivo è che devi in qualche modo "riparare" alle conseguenze del tuo errore: il che può passare attraverso l'ammissione alle persone coinvolte di ciò che fatto, ma anche no. spesso no. perché le conseguenze per l'atra persona e per la coppia sarebbero peggiori. sono temi delicati, comunque.



ti ringrazio per la pazienza accordatami, tuttavia, considerando che per la nostra religione anche solo il desiderare la donna d'altri è peccato mortale, mi aspetterei che il mettere in pratica il desiderio sia peccato "mortalissimo", con tutte le conseguenze, una più grave dell'altra...
per analogia, e per parlare di cose che conosco, penso al nostro codice penale in cui per alcuni reati (i reati di pericolo), la soglia di punibilità viene abbassata appunto al mettere in atto un comportamento che provochi anche solo il pericolo di...
e considerando che il legislatore è (o dovrebbe) essere animato dalla volontà di creare una società civile, ed invece il confessore è (o dovrebbe) essere ricolmo di una forte vocazione che lo rende strumento di Dio, capisci che mi meraviglia il fatto che lo strumento di Dio non ci vada giù pesante...
non so se mi sono spiegata:singleeye:


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti faccio i miei complimenti. Sono davvero colpita.
> Sei uno dei pochissimi che ha capito la vera anima di Ratzy e che cosa voleva fare.
> A dispetto dell'immagine parte oscura e poco simpatica che invece ha dato al mondo.




I tuoi complimenti mi fanno lo stesso effetto delle tue scuse. Inutili e non richiesti. 

PS Anch'io sono colpito.....dal fatto che uno statista si giudichi dalla simpatia. Ah, già....Bergoglio è, tra le altre cose, anche simpatico. Adesso ho capito.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Joey, tu parli del tradimento da posizione generalmente opposta alla mia. Non comprendo quale sia il problema. Devo pensarla per forza come te?
> 
> Il tuo modo di gestire le conversazioni è basato sul mettere nelle dita dell'interlocutore cose mai scritte. E nonostante le smentite insisti pure. E' un metodo di comunicazione che non porta a nulla. Fatti meno seghe mentali su ciò che pensano gli altri e tratta gli argomenti, non le persone.


Ma lo so che tu non capisci dove sia il problema. Te lo spiego: il problema non è che tu devi pensarla come me, il problema è che non ti devi vergognare di pensarla come la pensi tentando di farti passare per moderato e ragionevole quando, in realtà, sei semplicemente un Daniele (vaffanculo) che la mattina non salta il suo cocktail di medicinali, e quindi meno estremo. Che di _"religione debole"_ (che detta da un ateo sta cosa fa già abbastanza ridere di suo, tipo), _"accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi"_ e, non ultimo _"*le più zoccole portano il crocifisso*"_ ne hai parlato tu e nessuno ti ha messo nelle dita nulla.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> I tuoi complimenti mi fanno lo stesso effetto delle tue scuse. Inutili e non richiesti.
> 
> PS Anch'io sono colpito.....dal fatto che uno statista si giudichi dalla simpatia. Ah, già....Bergoglio è, tra le altre cose, anche simpatico. Adesso ho capito.



Minchia.
Una testa un testosterone. 
Manco un neurone.
Sei un prodigio della scienza.

Ti ho proprio fatto irritare eh?
Tanto accanimento deve avere colpito qualcosa di fragile.

Mi spiace. Sto sorridendo. Fallo anche tu.
Son guerre inutili.
Hai il cazzo più lungo, accordato.



Quanta pazienza con i testosteronici.
Quanta.


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per la pazienza accordatami, tuttavia, considerando che per la nostra religione anche solo il desiderare la donna d'altri è peccato mortale, mi aspetterei che il mettere in pratica il desiderio sia peccato "mortalissimo", con tutte le conseguenze, una più grave dell'altra...
> per analogia, e per parlare di cose che conosco, penso al nostro codice penale in cui per alcuni reati (i reati di pericolo), la soglia di punibilità viene abbassata appunto al mettere in atto un comportamento che provochi anche solo il pericolo di...
> e considerando che il legislatore è (o dovrebbe) essere animato dalla volontà di creare una società civile, ed invece il confessore è (o dovrebbe) essere ricolmo di una forte vocazione che lo rende strumento di Dio, capisci che mi meraviglia il fatto che lo strumento di Dio non ci vada giù pesante...
> non so se mi sono spiegata:singleeye:


tranquilla, sono a casa malato, non posso dormire perché è lunedì e mi sono dovuto mandare il controllo, se dormo non sento il citofono: sto cercando di lavorare per non addormentarmi e, quindi, stamattina ho tutta la pazienza del mondo  anzi, mi distraggo.
ti sei spiegata, ma l'analogia non è corretta, credo. lo strumento di Dio non è un manganello, per intenderci :smile:


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti.
> E' quello che dico.
> *Poi sappiamo bene che la matrice del cattolicesimo è la sofferenza, più soffri più sei vicino a Di*o (cosa agghiacciante per una mente come la mia), ma con Bergoglio si scopre anche altro. Un altro che sinceramente nei papi passati era davvero poco visibile.
> La Chiesa sta cambiando pelle.
> ...


Scusa, ma questo chi cavolo la ha scritto?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Scusa, ma questo chi cavolo la ha scritto?


Ah nessuno, se l'è inventato lei. Difatti i martiri beati in realtà erano tutti dei figli di puttana che gozzovigliavano tutto il giorno facendo ammucchiate omofobe e non.


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah nessuno, se l'è inventato lei. Difatti i martiri beati in realtà erano tutti dei figli di puttana che gozzovigliavano tutto il giorno facendo ammucchiate omofobe e non.


Intendevo dove, nel Vangelo è scritto questo.


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...



A mio avviso tradimento e religione non hanno coinvolgimenti...ne tantomeno il processo di accettazione di un tradimento penso possa dipendere dal tipo di religione che hai.

La religione ti suggerisce un metodo che, in modi più o meno difficili, puoi applicare a talune circostanze.
Che le persone poi riescano ad applicarlo è tutt'altra cosa.

Gli uomini amano, tradiscono, uccidono, muoiono 
La religione sta a questi eventi come un velo sospeso su un fuoco acceso .
Se cade troppo piano si brucia.
Se cade troppo in fretta può spengere la fiamma.

Restano gli uomini ad accedere i fuochi e ad utilizzare i veli.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Intendevo dove, nel Vangelo è scritto questo.


Da  nessuna parte.
Casomai è il contrario. Più soffri e più dio ti è vicino, sempre se lo vuoi.
La massima libertà, quella dell'amore misericordioso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> A mio avviso tradimento e religione non hanno coinvolgimenti...ne tantomeno il processo di accettazione di un tradimento penso possa dipendere dal tipo di religione che hai.
> 
> La religione ti suggerisce un metodo che, in modi più o meno difficili, puoi applicare a talune circostanze.
> Che le persone poi riescano ad applicarlo è tutt'altra cosa.
> ...


Bellissima metafora.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...


Può essere invece che un cattolico "gusti" maggiormente il peccato perchè lo vive con maggiore travaglio?



Zod ha detto:


> Secondo me le più zoccole portano il crocifisso al collo, ma è una mia opinione.


Minchiata per minchiata, la sparo anche io: secondo me le più zoccole son quelle con la cavigliera a sinistra.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Minchiata per minchiata, la sparo anche io: secondo me le più zoccole son quelle con la cavigliera a sinistra.


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da nessuna parte.
> Casomai è il contrario. Più soffri e più dio ti è vicino, sempre se lo vuoi.
> La massima libertà, quella dell'amore misericordioso.


Oddio, riferimenti ai sofferenti forse nelle beatitudini, ma magari ricordo male.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

*Naturalmente*

Fede significa credere nella figura di cristo e nella sua divinità. 
Tolto questo presupposto possiamo parlare di speculazione, di filosofia, di storia, morale e costume, ma non di fede.


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

*Non credo,*

Che ci sia scritto che per essere più vicini a Dio, si debba soffrire.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, riferimenti ai sofferenti forse nelle beatitudini, ma magari ricordo male.


Certo. Riferimenti agli ultimi, ai sofferenti, agli umili, ai perseguitati a causa della fede.....
La vicinanza a dio ( nella figura di cristo) è determinata dal fatto che anche lui ha indicibilmente sofferto: però se non si crede nella sua divinità, ripeto, cade il presupposto che la sofferenza abbia un senso.


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fede significa credere nella figura di cristo e nella sua divinità.
> Tolto questo presupposto possiamo parlare di speculazione, di filosofia, di storia, morale e costume, ma non di fede.


Concordo, ma qui si parla di religione, non di fede. A mio avviso, cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Che ci sia scritto che per essere più vicini a Dio, si debba soffrire.


No, la vicinanza con dio può dare un senso alla sofferenza umana


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Concordo, ma qui si parla di religione, non di fede. A mio avviso, cosa ben diversa.


Esatto.
Infatti zod ha fatto un'insalata


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, la vicinanza con dio può dare un senso alla sofferenza umana


La presenza di Dio, il suo AMORE non da senso alla sofferenza. Ti aiuta ad accettarla.


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

mi chiedo, che senso ... che senso ci potrà mai essere?!
forse, per sopportarlo meglio ... e continuando? Non so ... 


sienne


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Minchiata per minchiata, la sparo anche io: secondo me le più zoccole son quelle con la cavigliera a sinistra.








veramente l'erotismo femminile non lo capirò mai :unhappy:

:singleeye:


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi e ragazze, la conoscete tutti la storia delle impronte sulla spiaggia, vero?








Camminavo sulla spiaggia  
a fianco del Signore
I nostri passi si imprimevano nella sabbia, 
lasciando una doppia serie di impronte,
le mie e quelle del Signore
Ciascuno di quei passi 
rappresentava un giorno della mia vita
Allora mi fermai e mi voltai  
per guardare tutte quelle tracce 
che si perdevano lontano
E notai che a tratti, 
invece delle due serie di impronte, 
ce n’era soltanto una


Rividi così tutto il cammino della mia vita


Ma, sorpresa!


I passaggi con una sola serie di impronte, 
corrispondevano ai giorni più tristi della mia vita
Giorni di angoscia e di impazienza, 
giorni di egoismo
e di cattivo umore,  
giorni di prove e di dubbi,
giorni incomprensibili, 
giorni di sofferenza


Allora mi rivolsi al Signore  
con tono di rimprovero


“Tu ci hai promesso di restare con noi tutti i giorni
Perché non hai mantenuto la tua promessa?
Perché mi hai lasciato solo nei momenti peggiori della mia vita, 
nei giorni in cui avevo più bisogno della tua presenza?”


Il Signore sorrise


“Figlio mio, piccolo mio, 
non ho cessato di amarti un solo momento


Le sole orme che vedi nei giorni più duri della tua vita sono le mie … 


in quei giorni ...   ti portavo in braccio”

​


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Ragazzi e ragazze, la conoscete tutti la storia delle impronte sulla spiaggia, vero?


Ciao

Ja ... 


sienne


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ja ...
> 
> ...


Volevi dire si, immagino
Credi, quella storia, vuol dire molto.


----------



## realista1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Minchia.
immagino in senso figurato....


Una testa un testosterone. 
Manco un neurone.
Sei un prodigio della scienza.
della genetica, semmai....


Ti ho proprio fatto irritare eh?
Tanto accanimento deve avere colpito qualcosa di fragile.
non lo saprai mai.....


Mi spiace. Sto sorridendo. Fallo anche tu.
fallo inteso come minchia?

Son guerre inutili.
infatti hai iniziato tu, continui tu, la reputi inutile tu, sorridi tu, dici parolacce tu, insulti tu....

Hai il cazzo più lungo, accordato.
vedo che è un tema ricorrente nei tuoi discorsi...
cmq è ovvio sempre se tu non hai uno strap on....mai dire mai a questo mondo.


Quanta pazienza con i testosteronici.
Quanta.
​andrai in Paradiso....

:nuke:


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo. Riferimenti agli ultimi, ai sofferenti, agli umili, ai perseguitati a causa della fede.....
> La vicinanza a dio ( nella figura di cristo) è determinata dal fatto che anche lui ha indicibilmente sofferto: però se non si crede nella sua divinità, ripeto, cade il presupposto che la sofferenza abbia un senso.



Io però non capisco perché quando succede qualcosa di bello è merito di Dio.
Mentre quando succede 'na tragedia Dio non c'entra mai nulla. Anzi dobbiamo pregarlo e lui ci aiuterà.
Ho sempre visto molte contraddizioni nelle interpretazioni teologiche di questi concetti, della vita e via dicendo. A volte è come se ci si arrampicasse sugli specchi.
Detto questo. Io credo che il messaggio di Cristo sia la più grande testimonianza d'amore che sia mai stata scritta. Mi riesce difficile però pensare che ci sia qualcosa oltre questa vita. Mi piacerebbe crederlo, ma razionalmente non ce la faccio.
(il paradiso sarebbe troppo affollato..e ogni giorno che passa la popolazione aumenta a dismisura :mrgreen: )

Buscopann


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io però non capisco perché quando succede qualcosa di bello è merito di Dio.
> Mentre quando succede 'na tragedia Dio non c'entra mai nulla. Anzi dobbiamo pregarlo e lui ci aiuterà.
> Ho sempre visto molte contraddizioni nelle interpretazioni teologiche di questi concetti, della vita e via dicendo. A volte è come se ci si arrampicasse sugli specchi.
> Detto questo. Io credo che il messaggio di Cristo sia la più grande testimonianza d'amore che sia mai stata scritta. Mi riesce difficile però pensare che ci sia qualcosa oltre questa vita. Mi piacerebbe crederlo, ma razionalmente non ce la faccio.
> ...


Dai, c'è anche l'inferno...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Dai, c'è anche l'inferno...


Non vorrei dire una cazzata. Ma non so se Gesù avesse mai parlato di inferno. Credo di no, ma non essendo un esperto della materia potrei benissimo essere smentito.
Lui parlava di Regno dei Cieli. Mi sa che l'inferno se lo sono inventati i "padroni" della chiesa per farti vivere nel timore di Dio e obbligarti a fare quello che volevano. Se uscivi dalla retta via ti mettevano al rogo (ovviamente per volontà di Dio  )

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Io sono ateo, ma non bestemmio, mi danno fastidio le bestemmie, non rubo, non tradisco, applico una filosofia elementare comune a molte religioni, ovvero il comportarsi bene. Su una scala di valutazione del cattolico/cristiano medio io verrei collocato molto in alto, molto più in alto di tanti che si professano religiosi.
> 
> Distinguere tra credente e credente/non praticante, ha poco senso. Se credi pratichi, altrimenti stai seguendo una tua religione. Oggi è la società che plasma la religione, non viceversa. Quindi la religione è espressione culturale, è la parola degli uomini.
> 
> Gesù resta sempre molto attuale visto che non sono bastati 2000 anni di cattolicesimo per far capire alle persone che basta sforzarsi di comportarsi bene. Già capire che non vá fatto agli altri ciò che non si vuole venga fatto a se sarebbe un salto di qualità notevole. Eppure ancora non ci siamo.



SI fedi
Prega nel tempio bello ritto
Ti ringrazio o mio Signore
che io non sono come gli
altri
non bestemmio
non rubo 
non tradisco
e ho fanculizzato la moglie fedifraga..
Mi aspetto quindi il regno dei cieli.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata. Ma non so se Gesù avesse mai parlato di inferno. Credo di no, ma non essendo un esperto della materia potrei benissimo essere smentito.
> Lui parlava di Regno dei Cieli. Mi sa che l'inferno se lo sono inventati i "padroni" della chiesa per farti vivere nel timore di Dio e obbligarti a fare quello che volevano. Se uscivi dalla retta via ti mettevano al rogo (ovviamente per volontà di Dio  )
> 
> Buscopann


No non ne parla eccome se ne parla...
Il giudizio universale è terrificante...e basato solo sull'amore

Via da me maledetti...


"Quando il Figlio dell'uomo verrà nella sua gloria con tutti i suoi angeli, si siederà sul trono della sua gloria. E saranno riunite davanti a lui tutte le genti, ed egli separerà gli uni dagli altri, come il pastore separa le pecore dai capri, e porrà le pecore alla sua destra e i capri alla sinistra.
Allora il re dirà a quelli che stanno alla sua destra: Venite, benedetti del Padre mio, ricevete in eredità il regno preparato per voi fin dalla fondazione del mondo. Perché io ho avuto fame e mi avete dato da mangiare, ho avuto sete e mi avete dato da bere; ero forestiero e mi avete ospitato, nudo e mi avete vestito, malato e mi avete visitato, carcerato e siete venuti a trovarmi.
Allora i giusti gli risponderanno: Signore, quando mai ti abbiamo veduto affamato e ti abbiamo dato da mangiare, assetato e ti abbiamo dato da bere? Quando ti abbiamo visto forestiero e ti abbiamo ospitato, o nudo e ti abbiamo vestito? E quando ti abbiamo visto ammalato o in carcere e siamo venuti a visitarti?
Rispondendo, il re dirà loro: In verità vi dico: ogni volta che avete fatto queste cose a uno solo di questi miei fratelli più piccoli, l'avete fatto a me. Poi dirà anche a quelli alla sua sinistra: Via, lontano da me, maledetti, nel fuoco eterno, preparato per il diavolo e per i suoi angeli. Perché ho avuto fame e non mi avete dato da mangiare; ho avuto sete e non mi avete dato da bere; ero forestiero e non mi avete ospitato, nudo e non mi avete vestito, malato e in carcere e non mi avete visitato.
Anch'essi allora risponderanno: Signore, quando mai ti abbiamo visto affamato o assetato o forestiero o nudo o malato o in carcere e non ti abbiamo assistito? Ma egli risponderà: In verità vi dico: ogni volta che non avete fatto queste cose a uno di questi miei fratelli più piccoli, non l'avete fatto a me. E se ne andranno, questi al supplizio eterno, e i giusti alla vita eterna".


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao 

C'è un aspetto, che le varie religioni hanno in comune - se non erro, quella greca antica no - ed è l'immortalità dell'anima. Cioè, che dopo la morte l'anima continua a vivere. È vero, che nelle varie religioni poi ci sono forte differenze riguardo il rapporto che vi è tra anima e corpo ... come anche la concezione / il pensiero / ??? che si ha di una vita dopo la morte. 
A me, questo aspetto, ha sempre dato molto da riflettere ... Nel senso, che si potrebbe essere più portati a comportarsi in un certo modo, per timore ... e non perché, si ha interiorizzato quel amore di Cristo ... 

pensieri così ... 

sienne


----------



## scrittore (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata. Ma non so se Gesù avesse mai parlato di inferno. Credo di no, ma non essendo un esperto della materia potrei benissimo essere smentito.
> Lui parlava di Regno dei Cieli. Mi sa che l'inferno se lo sono inventati i "padroni" della chiesa per farti vivere nel timore di Dio e obbligarti a fare quello che volevano. Se uscivi dalla retta via ti mettevano al rogo (ovviamente per volontà di Dio  )
> 
> Buscopann


Bhe l'inferno è menzionato anche più volte in più testi biblici... e del resto, se leggi i vangeli apocrifi, si capisce anche bene che Gesu da piccolo non era quel bel bambino fluorescente e gentile che il vangelo ti fa credere..
te ne dico una...si legge che un bel giorno andava a giocare con gli altri bambini in un fiume, uno di questi lo fece incavolare ( tra bambini succede ) e lui gli tolse la vita.
L'altro bambino impaurito si mise a piangere e lo implorò di salvargli la vita, lui invece sputò sul bambino morto e lo riportò in vita.

Nel vangelo ufficiale invece trovi un riferimento simile, solo che li scrissero che fece un uccellino di argilla, ci sputò sopra e l'uccellino iniziò a volare. 

Altri vangeli apocrifi, uno in particolare, asseriscono che in realtà Gesù non è il figlio di Dio ma il diavolo stesso, venuto in terra con lo scopo di far soffire. 
E tutto quello che ha fatto Gesu durante la sua vita, compresi i miracoli, era finalizzato a far vivere l'uomo in un perenne senso di colpa e frustrazione.
La vera salvezza è proprio la morte della carne che libera gli spiriti da questa dannazione fatta di sangue e dolore. 

Tutto interpretabile dunque.... 
La mia opinione in tutto ciò? 
PEr quel che può contare io ho sempre sostentuto la via della spiritualità, in cui credo molto.
Da che mondo e mondo la spiritualità unisce...mentre le religioni dividono.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> View attachment 8096
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quella è la versione per irriducibili over 70. Io intendevo questa:


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quella è la versione per irriducibili over 70. Io intendevo questa:
> View attachment 8097



Ciao

sorry ... 
unghie troppo lunghe ... 
ed un collo del piede proprio al minimo ... 
peccato ...

solo così ... 

sienne


----------



## tullio (27 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore ha detto:


> Bhe l'inferno è menzionato anche più volte in più testi biblici... e del resto, se leggi i vangeli apocrifi,


solo per precisare. 
Nell'Antico Testamento, almeno sino ai Maccabei (II sec. a. C.) non vi sono menzioni di immortalità. Vi sono i morti ma non l'immortalità. Ancora nel I sec. d. C. la gran parte degli Ebrei di Israele non condivideva questa "fede", che ha avuto un'accelerazione, per motivi comprensibili, solo dopop la Diaspora. 
Avere i morti e non avere l'immortalità sembra una contraddizione ma non lo è: la "fede" nell'immortalità non è affatto diffusa ed è un risultato storico abbastanza tardo. 
I vengeli apocrifi veri (vi sono anche i "falsi" vangeli apocrifi... il mondo è assai sorprendente) non sono affatto vangeli "segreti" contententi "verità" diverse: i 4 Vangeli ufficiali sono stati scelti, in un concilio, perché erano i soli diffusi ovunque, in tutte le comunità del Mediterraneo e i vari apocrifi sono stati rifiutato solo perché non erano diffusi ovunque. In sostanza un accordo del tipo: "cosa è che abbiamo tutti in comune? questi 4? allora questi 4 sono quelli di tutti", gli altri possono continuare ad essere usati ma non hanno lo stesso valore dei 4".


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sorry ...
> unghie troppo lunghe ...
> ...


Ok, ma il discorso era sulla cavigliera, non sul piede.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quella è la versione per irriducibili over 70. Io intendevo questa:
> View attachment 8097



Io ho la cavigliera a sinistra! Tatuata! Marchiata a vita! Zoccolissima quindi!!!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io ho la cavigliera a sinistra! Tatuata! Marchiata a vita! Zoccolissima quindi!!!


Era una battuta.  Che è oggi? Il processo del lunedì?
Poi nella mia mente cotorta, non è totalmente negativo l'essere zoccole, eh?


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, ma il discorso era sulla cavigliera, non sul piede.



Ciao

 ... sorry, non ho colto ... 

ok ... quel tipo di cavigliera la porto in estate ... 
si, carina quella ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Era una battuta.  Che è oggi? Il processo del lunedì?
> Poi nella mia mente cotorta, non è totalmente negativo l'essere zoccole, eh?




Ciao 

avrai pure la mente contorta ... non lo so ... 
ma mi piacerebbe capire, cosa si intende esattamente
quando si dice "zoccola" ... cioè, che connotazioni vengono poste ... 
non lo ho ancora capito ... sinceramente ... 

sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Era una battuta.  Che è oggi? Il processo del lunedì?
> Poi nella mia mente cotorta, non è totalmente negativo l'essere zoccole, eh?



Lo dici a me? Farfie mi chiama la regina!

senti a me comunque hanno detto che le più zoccole sono quelle dei Pesci


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lo dici a me? Farfie mi chiama la regina!
> 
> senti a me comunque hanno detto che le più zoccole sono quelle dei Pesci


Ma vogliamo parlare di quelle con la Fiat 500 rossa?


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Scusa, ma questo chi cavolo la ha scritto?


discorso lungo che giustamente messo così non vuol dire nulla.
l uomo parttecipa alla sofferenza di Cristo per la sua e quella di altri salvezza.
Il dolore e la sofferenza nel cattolicesimo hanno una valenza salvifica.
Infatti Cristo mica è morto di un colpo secco e via.
E la sua morte e la sua oùsofferenza hanno significati precisi

Non so davvero come spiegarlo meglio.

:unhappy::unhappy:

Fai finta di non aver letto


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Che ci sia scritto che per essere più vicini a Dio, si debba soffrire.



come ho già spiegato era rivolto al valore salvifico del dolore.


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> discorso lungo che giustamente messo così non vuol dire nulla.
> l uomo parttecipa alla sofferenza di Cristo per la sua e quella di altri salvezza.
> Il dolore e la sofferenza nel cattolicesimo hanno una valenza salvifica.
> Infatti Cristo mica è morto di un colpo secco e via.
> ...


Capisco, ma nessuno pensa che lui sia morto e sia morto soffrendo affinché gli altri possano non passare attraverso il suo cammino?
Lui ha detto da qualche parte che dobbiamo seguirlo su quella strada?


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> Minchia.
> immagino in senso figurato....
> 
> 
> ...



o Jesus....


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata. Ma non so se Gesù avesse mai parlato di inferno. Credo di no, ma non essendo un esperto della materia potrei benissimo essere smentito.
> Lui parlava di Regno dei Cieli. Mi sa che l'inferno se lo sono inventati i "padroni" della chiesa per farti vivere nel timore di Dio e obbligarti a fare quello che volevano. Se uscivi dalla retta via ti mettevano al rogo (ovviamente per volontà di Dio  )
> 
> Buscopann



infatti è così.
L'inferno è quello di Dante


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti è così.
> L'inferno è quello di Dante


Non è vero, l'inferno è quello di supernatural...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> solo per precisare.
> Nell'Antico Testamento, almeno sino ai Maccabei (II sec. a. C.) non vi sono menzioni di immortalità. Vi sono i morti ma non l'immortalità. Ancora nel I sec. d. C. la gran parte degli Ebrei di Israele non condivideva questa "fede", che ha avuto un'accelerazione, per motivi comprensibili, solo dopop la Diaspora.
> Avere i morti e non avere l'immortalità sembra una contraddizione ma non lo è: la "fede" nell'immortalità non è affatto diffusa ed è un risultato storico abbastanza tardo.
> I vengeli apocrifi veri (vi sono anche i "falsi" vangeli apocrifi... il mondo è assai sorprendente) non sono affatto vangeli "segreti" contententi "verità" diverse: i 4 Vangeli ufficiali sono stati scelti, in un concilio, perché erano i soli diffusi ovunque, in tutte le comunità del Mediterraneo e i vari apocrifi sono stati rifiutato solo perché non erano diffusi ovunque. In sostanza un accordo del tipo: "cosa è che abbiamo tutti in comune? questi 4? allora questi 4 sono quelli di tutti", gli altri possono continuare ad essere usati ma non hanno lo stesso valore dei 4".



i quattro non si "discordavano" a vicenda.
Dicevano le stesse cose, questo è stato tra i primi criteri.
Ecco perchè i vangeli proprio non li "considero".
Troppo rimaneggiati e scelti.
Per me.


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> tranquilla, sono a casa malato, non posso dormire perché è lunedì e mi sono dovuto mandare il controllo, se dormo non sento il citofono: sto cercando di lavorare per non addormentarmi e, quindi, stamattina ho tutta la pazienza del mondo  anzi, mi distraggo.
> ti sei spiegata, ma l'analogia non è corretta, credo. lo strumento di Dio non è un manganello, per intenderci :smile:


ma nemmeno la legge e le relative pene sono un manganello, sono solo una convenzione che tende al vivere civile
appunto per questo mi sarei aspettata che, invece, la legge divina, e dunque la sua violazione, portasse a conseguenze un po' diverse dalla semplice recita delle preghiere di rito una volta pentiti
ad atti più plateali di pentimento e contrizione, che tendano a rimediare coinvolgendo le vittime delle nostre cattive azioni...che poi però forse vivere con la convinzione sincera di aver peccato è già una pena sufficiente, chissà


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non è vero, l'inferno è quello di supernatural...:mrgreen:



paura


qual è l inferno dantesco di super natural?


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno la legge e le relative pene sono un manganello, sono solo una convenzione che tende al vivere civile
> appunto per questo mi sarei aspettata che, invece, la legge divina, e dunque la sua violazione, portasse a conseguenze un po' diverse dalla semplice recita delle preghiere di rito una volta pentiti
> ad atti più plateali di pentimento e contrizione, che tendano a rimediare coinvolgendo le vittime delle nostre cattive azioni...che poi però forse vivere con la convinzione sincera di aver peccato è già una pena sufficiente, chissà


Scusa, ma mi sa che c'entra qualcosa il perdono e la redenzione...credo


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Capisco, ma nessuno pensa che lui sia morto e sia morto soffrendo affinché gli altri possano non passare attraverso il suo cammino?
> Lui ha detto da qualche parte che dobbiamo seguirlo su quella strada?


Lui non ha detto nulla del genere.
E' stato un pensiero contorto sviluppatosi poi nei secoli.


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Scusa, ma mi sa che c'entra qualcosa il perdono e la redenzione...credo



il perdono di Dio, tramite il confessore?


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura
> 
> 
> qual è l inferno dantesco di super natural?


quello dei fratelli Winchester...che ti credi?
Già, ma alla tua età manco sai chi sono i fratelli Winchester....


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> il perdono di Dio, tramite il confessore?


No, in confessore assolve. Dio perdona. Il confessore è il confessore.


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> quello dei fratelli Winchester...che ti credi?
> Già, ma alla tua età manco sai chi sono i fratelli Winchester....



se parli di tv...non guardo la tv....
se non programmi di storia, politica e scienza.

Mi vergogno quasi....:unhappy:


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> No, in confessore assolve. Dio perdona. Il confessore è il confessore.



appunto, Dio perdona tramite il confessore, altrimenti che ti confessi a fare? basterebbe confessarsi direttamente con Dio, no?
non confondermi che già la religione non è il mio forte

e comunque per dirla tutta credo che questa cosa della confessione sia stato uno dei motivi che hanno conferito potere immenso alla chiesa, soprattutto nei secoli bui ovvero quando la gente era ignorante e c'erano pochissime possibilità di accedere alla conoscenza e alle informazioni
in pratica la confessione era tipo le intercettazioni et similia di oggi


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata. Ma non so se Gesù avesse mai parlato di inferno. Credo di no, ma non essendo un esperto della materia potrei benissimo essere smentito.
> Lui parlava di Regno dei Cieli. Mi sa che l'inferno se lo sono inventati i "padroni" della chiesa per farti vivere nel timore di Dio e obbligarti a fare quello che volevano. Se uscivi dalla retta via ti mettevano al rogo (ovviamente per volontà di Dio  )
> 
> Buscopann




No, purtroppo l'inferno non se lo sono inventati i padroni della chiesa per convenienza loro...Gesù parla più volte di fuoco inestinguibile che accoglierà i peccatori, e questo è l'inferno.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lo dici a me? Farfie mi chiama la regina!
> 
> senti a me comunque hanno detto che le più zoccole sono *quelle dei Pesci*


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno la legge e le relative pene sono un manganello, sono solo una convenzione che tende al vivere civile
> appunto per questo mi sarei aspettata che, invece, la legge divina, e dunque la sua violazione, portasse a conseguenze un po' diverse dalla semplice recita delle preghiere di rito una volta pentiti
> ad atti più plateali di pentimento e contrizione, che tendano a rimediare coinvolgendo le vittime delle nostre cattive azioni...che poi però forse vivere con la convinzione sincera di aver peccato è già una pena sufficiente, chissà


se ci fosse platealità credo che non molti si confesserebbero  ma a parte questo non mi sono spiegato e non so come dirlo diversamente: non ho detto che segue la "recita delle preghiere di rito", ma una qualche forma di riparazione del male fatto che dipende da situazione a situazione, da caso a caso. se ho rubato, per esempio, potrei essere richiesto di restituire quello che ho preso, per dirne una. o di costituirmi. chi lo sa. dipende. 
ma confessare un tradimento al partner, di solito, aggiunge male a male, non ripara niente. per questo non credo proprio che sia ciò che viene chiesto di fare, almeno dai sacerdoti di buon senso. poi non so. io vivo una situazione di coppia particolare.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> se ci fosse platealità credo che non molti si confesserebbero  ma a parte questo non mi sono spiegato e non so come dirlo diversamente: non ho detto che segue la "recita delle preghiere di rito", ma una qualche forma di riparazione del male fatto che dipende da situazione a situazione, da caso a caso. se ho rubato, per esempio, potrei essere richiesto di restituire quello che ho preso, per dirne una. o di costituirmi. chi lo sa. dipende.
> ma confessare un tradimento al partner, di solito, aggiunge male a male, non ripara niente. per questo non credo proprio che sia ciò che viene chiesto di fare, almeno dai sacerdoti di buon senso. poi non so. io vivo una situazione di coppia particolare.


Il prete che confessò mia moglie gli disse che doveva essere lei stessa convinta di aver sbagliato, Se così fosse stato anche Dio l'avrebbe perdonata. " Il prete seppe da mia moglie che io già sapevo". ( vale il contributo)? 

Il prete confessò anche me, dopo. ma più che una confessione visto che io non volevo confessarmi, fu un volermi parlare. Lo fece e, dopo alla fine, parlammo in tre.


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il prete che confessò mia moglie gli disse che doveva essere lei stessa convinta di aver sbagliato, Se così fosse stato anche Dio l'avrebbe perdonata. " Il prete seppe da mia moglie che io già sapevo". (* vale il contributo*)?
> 
> Il prete confessò anche me, dopo. ma più che una confessione visto che io non volevo confessarmi, fu un volermi parlare. Lo fece e, dopo alla fine, parlammo in tre.



no

appunto perchè il prete ha saputo da tua moglie che già sapevi, nel caso opposto chissà che le avrebbe detto?
vabbè era solo una mia curiosità!


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> se parli di tv...non guardo la tv....
> se non programmi di storia, politica e scienza.
> 
> Mi vergogno quasi....:unhappy:


dovresti togliere un po' di datato e piombare nel 2014.:mrgreen:
Ma, se vuoi lo scarichi dalla rete e te lo vedi lo stesso.


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> appunto, Dio perdona tramite il confessore, altrimenti che ti confessi a fare? basterebbe confessarsi direttamente con Dio, no?
> non confondermi che già la religione non è il mio forte
> 
> e comunque per dirla tutta credo che questa cosa della confessione sia stato uno dei motivi che hanno conferito potere immenso alla chiesa, soprattutto nei secoli bui ovvero quando la gente era ignorante e c'erano pochissime possibilità di accedere alla conoscenza e alle informazioni
> in pratica la confessione era tipo le intercettazioni et similia di oggi


sul rosso hai perfettamente ragione, naturalmente.
in effetti tinti confessi a Dio. La confessione ha il suo valore solo se tu "cambi" il tuo cuore. altrimenti aria fritta anche col confessore.
per la prime parte: poni il caso che uno muli senza confessarsi...che succede? Dannazione eterna?


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> dovresti togliere un po' di datato e piombare nel 2014.:mrgreen:
> Ma, se vuoi lo scarichi dalla rete e te lo vedi lo stesso.



mmmmhhhh....no.
Sto così bene tra le mie candele e i miei coetanei del '23...

e' un mondo strano che non capisco quello di oggi.
ragazzacci


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmmhhhh....no.
> Sto così bene tra le mie candele e i miei coetanei del '23...
> 
> e' un mondo strano che non capisco quello di oggi.
> ragazzacci


Capisco...ma dimentichi i canopi e le bende.:mrgreen:


















kreti (del '23)


----------



## Tebe (27 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Capisco...ma dimentichi i canopi e le bende.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cavoli...mi hai fatto venire in mente che devo cambiare il pannolone.






kreti tu D)


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il prete che confessò mia moglie gli disse che doveva essere lei stessa convinta di aver sbagliato, Se così fosse stato anche Dio l'avrebbe perdonata. " Il prete seppe da mia moglie che io già sapevo". ( vale il contributo)?
> 
> Il prete confessò anche me, dopo. ma più che una confessione visto che io non volevo confessarmi, fu un volermi parlare. Lo fece e, dopo alla fine, parlammo in tre.


ed è stato bravo? cioè, voglio dire, vi è stato d'aiuto?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, purtroppo l'inferno non se lo sono inventati i padroni della chiesa per convenienza loro...Gesù parla più volte di fuoco inestinguibile che accoglierà i peccatori, e questo è l'inferno.


Ho fatto qualche ricerca per curiosità mia personale. Hai ragione. Parla di fuoco inestinguibile dove verranno gettati tutti gli scandali e gli operatori di iniquità. Ma non associa mai l'inferno al peccatore. E soprattutto non usa mai il termine inferno. Lui parla di Geena, che al tempo era la valle dove venivano bruciate le immondizie.
Inferno, Diavolo e Satana (così come il Giudizio Univerale) si trovano nella Bibbia e non nei Vangeli. La Chiesa Cattolica ha associato la Geena all'inferno, ma la Geena è una metafora e ognuno la può interpretare i  cento modi diversi. La Chiesa l'ha interpretata a suo uso e consumo secondo me, associando il fuoco inestinguibile della Geena all'inferno biblico.

Buscopann


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho fatto qualche ricerca per curiosità mia personale. Hai ragione. Parla di fuoco inestinguibile dove verranno gettati tutti gli scandali e gli operatori di iniquità. Ma non associa mai l'inferno al peccatore. E soprattutto non usa mai il termine inferno. Lui parla di Geena, che al tempo era la valle dove venivano bruciate le immondizie.
> Inferno, Diavolo e Satana (così come il Giudizio Univerale) si trovano nella Bibbia e non nei Vangeli. La Chiesa Cattolica ha associato la Geena all'inferno, ma la Geena è una metafora e ognuno la può interpretare i  cento modi diversi. La Chiesa l'ha interpretata a suo uso e consumo secondo me, associando il fuoco inestinguibile della Geena all'inferno biblico.
> 
> Buscopann



Certo, è una metafora, ma è fuori di dubbio che tale "Geenna" non sia un bel posticino.
Se tanto mi dà tanto, come hai detto tu, lì si bruciavano i rifiuti, le schifezze, quindi, se i peccatori impenitenti vanno a finire in un luogo simile non c'è da stare tanto allegri...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, è una metafora, ma è fuori di dubbio che tale "Geenna" non sia un bel posticino.
> Se tanto mi dà tanto, come hai detto tu, lì si bruciavano i rifiuti, le schifezze, quindi, se i peccatori impenitenti vanno a finire in un luogo simile non c'è da stare tanto allegri...


Ma tu intervieni giusto per dire che l'inferno esiste ed è un posto brutto? E sti cazzi?


----------



## Fantastica (27 Gennaio 2014)

*L'inferno*

... di Dante: non ci sono fiamme. E la parte più bassa, quella dei TRADITORI, è Giudecca, rappresentata inarrivabilmente come un'immensa distesa di GHIACCIO da cui emerge una distesa di teste di dannati nella prima zona, dove sono i traditori traditori dei parenti (meno grave), della patria (un po' più grave), degli ospiti (un po' più grave) e infine dove sono totalmente sepolti i traditori dei benefattori (i pessimi).


----------



## Buscopann (27 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, è una metafora, ma è fuori di dubbio che tale "Geenna" non sia un bel posticino.
> Se tanto mi dà tanto, come hai detto tu, lì si bruciavano i rifiuti, le schifezze, quindi, se i peccatori impenitenti vanno a finire in un luogo simile non c'è da stare tanto allegri...


Secondo una delle tante interpretazioni, la Geenna non è nient'altro che l'allontanamento da Dio e dalla fede. Che equivale a una condizione orribile dell'animo umano, paragonata appunto alla Geenna.

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> discorso lungo che giustamente messo così non vuol dire nulla.
> l uomo parttecipa alla sofferenza di Cristo per la sua e quella di altri salvezza.
> Il dolore e la sofferenza nel cattolicesimo hanno una valenza salvifica.
> Infatti Cristo mica è morto di un colpo secco e via.
> ...


Si. 
Dici bene il concetto cristiano del soffrire sarebbe questo:
Io soffro e offro la mia sofferenza a Dio in espiazione del male e dei peccati.
Non possiamo dimenticarci che il simbolo cristiano per eccellenza è il crocifisso.
Dove Dio si è fatto carne per la redenzione dell'uomo.

Al venerdì santo, per esempio si legge questo lungo passo di Isaia che sarebbe riferito al Cristo nella passione.

13Ecco, il mio servo avrà successo,
sarà onorato, esaltato e innalzato grandemente.
14Come molti si stupirono di lui
– tanto era sfigurato per essere d’uomo il suo aspetto
e diversa la sua forma da quella dei figli dell’uomo –,
15così si meraviglieranno di lui molte nazioni;
i re davanti a lui si chiuderanno la bocca,
poiché vedranno un fatto mai a essi raccontato
e comprenderanno ciò che mai avevano udito.
LIBRO DEL PROFETA ISAIA - 53

1Chi avrebbe creduto al nostro annuncio?
A chi sarebbe stato manifestato il braccio del Signore?
2È cresciuto come un virgulto davanti a lui
e come una radice in terra arida.
Non ha apparenza né bellezza
per attirare i nostri sguardi,
non splendore per poterci piacere.
3Disprezzato e reietto dagli uomini,
uomo dei dolori che ben conosce il patire,
come uno davanti al quale ci si copre la faccia;
era disprezzato e non ne avevamo alcuna stima.
4Eppure egli si è caricato delle nostre sofferenze,
si è addossato i nostri dolori;
e noi lo giudicavamo castigato,
percosso da Dio e umiliato.
5Egli è stato trafitto per le nostre colpe,
schiacciato per le nostre iniquità.
Il castigo che ci dà salvezza si è abbattuto su di lui;
per le sue piaghe noi siamo stati guariti.
6Noi tutti eravamo sperduti come un gregge,
ognuno di noi seguiva la sua strada;
il Signore fece ricadere su di lui
l’iniquità di noi tutti.
7Maltrattato, si lasciò umiliare
e non aprì la sua bocca;
era come agnello condotto al macello,
come pecora muta di fronte ai suoi tosatori,
e non aprì la sua bocca.
8Con oppressione e ingiusta sentenza fu tolto di mezzo;
chi si affligge per la sua posterità?
Sì, fu eliminato dalla terra dei viventi,
per la colpa del mio popolo fu percosso a morte.
9Gli si diede sepoltura con gli empi,
con il ricco fu il suo tumulo,
sebbene non avesse commesso violenza
né vi fosse inganno nella sua bocca.
10Ma al Signore è piaciuto prostrarlo con dolori.
Quando offrirà se stesso in sacrificio di riparazione,
vedrà una discendenza, vivrà a lungo,
si compirà per mezzo suo la volontà del Signore.
11Dopo il suo intimo tormento vedrà la luce
e si sazierà della sua conoscenza;
il giusto mio servo giustificherà molti,
egli si addosserà le loro iniquità.
12Perciò io gli darò in premio le moltitudini,
dei potenti egli farà bottino,
perché ha spogliato se stesso fino alla morte
ed è stato annoverato fra gli empi,
mentre egli portava il peccato di molti
e intercedeva per i colpevoli.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non vorrei dire una cazzata. Ma non so se Gesù avesse mai parlato di inferno. Credo di no, ma non essendo un esperto della materia potrei benissimo essere smentito.
> Lui parlava di Regno dei Cieli. Mi sa che l'inferno se lo sono inventati i "padroni" della chiesa per farti vivere nel timore di Dio e obbligarti a fare quello che volevano. Se uscivi dalla retta via ti mettevano al rogo (ovviamente per volontà di Dio  )
> 
> Buscopann


Però apri la strada ad una riflessione
Sono seriamente convinto che le persone hanno disertato le chiese
per questo motivo:
Stufi agri di un Dio rappresentato a loro come un cacciatore con lo schioppo sempre pronto a punirti.

Ho chiesto sai
Com'era un tempo.

Mi hanno risposto che il confessionale era un vero martirio.
Tre erano i grandi peccati:
Apostasia, Adulterio, Omicidio.

E il confessore doveva scavare nelle coscienze.

Insomma era un mondo infame in cui tutto era peccato.

E praticavi per paura di finire all'inferno no?

Sposavi un comunista?
Scomunica.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> C'è un aspetto, che le varie religioni hanno in comune - se non erro, quella greca antica no - ed è l'immortalità dell'anima. Cioè, che dopo la morte l'anima continua a vivere. È vero, che nelle varie religioni poi ci sono forte differenze riguardo il rapporto che vi è tra anima e corpo ... come anche la concezione / il pensiero / ??? che si ha di una vita dopo la morte.
> A me, questo aspetto, ha sempre dato molto da riflettere ... Nel senso, che si potrebbe essere più portati a comportarsi in un certo modo, per timore ... e non perché, si ha interiorizzato quel amore di Cristo ...
> ...


Dillo agli atei.
Loro negano che ci sia l'anima.
Chissà come mai anche gli ubuntu.zero i pì indrio de sto mondo
Hanno i loro dei.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> i quattro non si "discordavano" a vicenda.
> Dicevano le stesse cose, questo è stato tra i primi criteri.
> Ecco perchè i vangeli proprio non li "considero".
> Troppo rimaneggiati e scelti.
> Per me.


Guarda che i sinottici sono tre...
Il Vangelo di Giovanni resta per me, ancora il libro più affascinante che abbia mai letto...
Giovanni presenta il pensiero di Cristo.

Con immagini fantastiche.

Rinascere dall'alto.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2014)

passante ha detto:


> ed è stato bravo? cioè, voglio dire, vi è stato d'aiuto?


:smile: Si. A distanza di anni certe sue parole prendono sempre più forma. E per quanto strano non sono parole riferite al tradimento, ma a ben altro. Alla famiglia e alle difficoltà di queste.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo una delle tante interpretazioni, la Geenna non è nient'altro che l'allontanamento da Dio e dalla fede. Che equivale a una condizione orribile dell'animo umano, paragonata appunto alla Geenna.
> 
> Buscopann



Sì, una delle interpretazioni: non poter godere della Sua luce, e questo porta angoscia senza fine, la peggiore delle condanne insieme al rimorso per le cause di questa condizione.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno la legge e le relative pene sono un manganello, sono solo una convenzione che tende al vivere civile
> appunto per questo mi sarei aspettata che, invece, la legge divina, e dunque la sua violazione, portasse a conseguenze un po' diverse dalla semplice recita delle preghiere di rito una volta pentiti
> ad atti più plateali di pentimento e contrizione, che tendano a rimediare coinvolgendo le vittime delle nostre cattive azioni...che poi però forse vivere con la convinzione sincera di aver peccato è già una pena sufficiente, chissà


Parliamone.
Il massimo che ti può capitare nella religione cattolica: è la scomunica.
Nessuno ti obbliga ad andare a messa, tramite il manganello no?

Bon io non conosco nessun agente alienante l'uomo
quanto il pensiero comunista.

Là si cara mia un pensiero fuori posto ed eri nei guai.

La Chiesa Cattolica appare come un grandioso ventre molle in cui ci sta dentro di tutto e di più.
Tutti sono chiamati a fare la loro parte.
Ad essere strumenti, più che attori.


----------



## Diletta (27 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu intervieni giusto per dire che l'inferno esiste ed è un posto brutto? E sti cazzi?



Ma ti pareva che non avevi capito un cazzo?
Mi sembrava strano...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... di Dante: non ci sono fiamme. E la parte più bassa, quella dei TRADITORI, è Giudecca, rappresentata inarrivabilmente come un'immensa distesa di GHIACCIO da cui emerge una distesa di teste di dannati nella prima zona, dove sono i traditori traditori dei parenti (meno grave), della patria (un po' più grave), degli ospiti (un po' più grave) e infine dove sono totalmente sepolti i traditori dei benefattori (i pessimi).


Ma io voglio andare all'inferno.
Perchè là ci sono le mejo done del mondo.
Pardiona!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Si. A distanza di anni certe sue parole prendono sempre più forma. E per quanto strano non sono parole riferite al tradimento, ma a ben altro. Alla famiglia e alle difficoltà di queste.


Bene.
Sai che quando mi sono sposato.
Ho perso un pomeriggio a dar battaglia con il prete no?
Per i cattolici è chiesto di abiurare al divorzio, e di essere ben consapevoli che il sacramaento è indissolubile.
E io dicevo a lui, ma sta tento, io sono cresciuto DOPO la legge sul divorzio.
Lo considero una tragedia, ma non posso dirmi che non esiste.
Ma comunque lui mi disse

Sta tento ti...
Ti scapa pure con tute le done de sto mondo, ma sallo, tu resterai sempre e comunque il marito di.
E anche se lei se ne andasse tu resti suo marito.
E anche se la fa la putana, resta tua moglie, e ti te ghe da perdonarla.

Ok che ora di sera avevamo bevuto tutti e due.....

Ma 
capisci bene che per chi crede nell'indissolutbilità del matrimonio, sa che, insomma...
Non è suo dovere separarsi se subisce l'adulterio.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

I capitoli 5, 6, 7 del Vangelo di Matteo spiegano come ci si dovrebbe comportare.

Sull'adulterio:
[27]Avete inteso che fu detto: Non commettere adulterio; [28]ma io vi dico: chiunque guarda una donna per desiderarla, ha già commesso adulterio con lei nel suo cuore.

[29]Se il tuo occhio destro ti è occasione di scandalo, cavalo e gettalo via da te: conviene che perisca uno dei tuoi membri, piuttosto che tutto il tuo corpo venga gettato nella Geenna. [30]E se la tua mano destra ti è occasione di scandalo, tagliala e gettala via da te: conviene che perisca uno dei tuoi membri, piuttosto che tutto il tuo corpo vada a finire nella Geenna.

[31]Fu pure detto: Chi ripudia la propria moglie, le dia l'atto di ripudio; [32]ma io vi dico: chiunque ripudia sua moglie, eccetto il caso di concubinato, la espone all'adulterio e chiunque sposa una ripudiata, commette adulterio. 

( e le mie discussioni con i preti circa quel: eccetto il caso di concubinato, ossia relazione illegale)

[15]Guardatevi dai falsi profeti che vengono a voi in veste di pecore, ma dentro son lupi rapaci. [16]Dai loro frutti li riconoscerete. Si raccoglie forse uva dalle spine, o fichi dai rovi? [17]Così ogni albero buono produce frutti buoni e ogni albero cattivo produce frutti cattivi; [18]un albero buono non può produrre frutti cattivi, né un albero cattivo produrre frutti buoni. [19]Ogni albero che non produce frutti buoni viene tagliato e gettato nel fuoco. [20]Dai loro frutti dunque li potrete riconoscere.
I veri discepoli

[21]Non chiunque mi dice: Signore, Signore, entrerà nel regno dei cieli, ma colui che fa la volontà del Padre mio che è nei cieli. [22]Molti mi diranno in quel giorno: Signore, Signore, non abbiamo noi profetato nel tuo nome e cacciato demòni nel tuo nome e compiuto molti miracoli nel tuo nome? [23]Io però dichiarerò loro: Non vi ho mai conosciuti; allontanatevi da me, voi operatori di iniquità. 

Da cui i i blues Brothers: Siamo in missione per conto di Dio sorella.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

*Albero e frutti...*

Le parole rivelano il cuore

[33]Se prendete un albero buono, anche il suo frutto sarà buono; se prendete un albero cattivo, anche il suo frutto sarà cattivo: dal frutto infatti si conosce l'albero. [34]Razza di vipere, come potete dire cose buone, voi che siete cattivi? Poiché la bocca parla dalla pienezza del cuore. [35]L'uomo buono dal suo buon tesoro trae cose buone, mentre l'uomo cattivo dal suo cattivo tesoro trae cose cattive. [36]Ma io vi dico che di ogni parola infondata gli uomini renderanno conto nel giorno del giudizio; [37]poiché in base alle tue parole sarai giustificato e in base alle tue parole sarai condannato».


----------



## mic (27 Gennaio 2014)

Conte, tu che si di casa coi frati, definiresti "anima"?


----------



## Zod (27 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le parole rivelano il cuore
> 
> [33]Se prendete un albero buono, anche il suo frutto sarà buono; se prendete un albero cattivo, anche il suo frutto sarà cattivo: dal frutto infatti si conosce l'albero. [34]Razza di vipere, come potete dire cose buone, voi che siete cattivi? Poiché la bocca parla dalla pienezza del cuore. [35]L'uomo buono dal suo buon tesoro trae cose buone, mentre l'uomo cattivo dal suo cattivo tesoro trae cose cattive. [36]Ma io vi dico che di ogni parola infondata gli uomini renderanno conto nel giorno del giudizio; [37]poiché in base alle tue parole sarai giustificato e in base alle tue parole sarai condannato».


E chi sono i buoni e i cattivi? Gli atei sono buoni o cattivi? Chi giura fedeltà innanzi a Dio e poi tradisce è buono o cattivo? Cosa bisogna fare per essere buoni e cosa per essere cattivi?

Questa distinzione tra bene è male è stato uno dei motivi del mio allontanamento dalla religione. Bene e male sono la stessa cosa. Sono poche le persone che agiscono consapevoli di fare del male. Persino Olindo e Rosa erano convinti che stavano facendo la cosa giusta. 

Il cattolicesimo vi limita con queste distinzioni tra bene e male, con la paura della dannazione eterna, con la promessa del paradiso, con regole che nemmeno i preti e le suore riescono a seguire. 

Il cattolico medio segue le sue di regole, ma "fa ciò che vuoi e sarà la tua legge" è una filosofia tipica del satanismo. Il demonio si è infiltrato nella vostra religione e ora voi siete suoi servi convinti di esserlo invece di Dio (scherzo eh!). 

Alla fine l'essere cattolico non definisce nulla. Chiunque può esserlo, e chiunque può non esserlo. Non è come essere interisti


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> E chi sono i buoni e i cattivi? Gli atei sono buoni o cattivi? Chi giura fedeltà innanzi a Dio e poi tradisce è buono o cattivo? Cosa bisogna fare per essere buoni e cosa per essere cattivi?
> 
> Questa distinzione tra bene è male è stato uno dei motivi del mio allontanamento dalla religione. Bene e male sono la stessa cosa. Sono poche le persone che agiscono consapevoli di fare del male. Persino Olindo e Rosa erano convinti che stavano facendo la cosa giusta.
> 
> ...


E chi può dire certe cose?
Esisteranno atei buoni
e atei cattivi no?

Penso che non bisogna fare un cazzo per essere buoni o cattivi.
Penso che dipenda da cosa hai nel cuore.

Al giovane ricco disse,
se vuoi essere perfetto va vendi tutto quello che hai e dallo ai poveri, e poi vieni e seguimi...
Ma lui rinunciò perchè era ricco
e se ne andò via triste

e dire che quando lo guardò Cristo lo amò!

Cosa vuoi che ti dica...
Uno che tradisce dirà...
Dio non mi ha aiutato abbastanza e sono stato debole no?

Hai delineato benissimo che cosa è il peccato.

BENISSIMO.
Ecco il senso del peccato cristiano:
Compiere il male sapendo che è male.

Ripeto Zod
tu vuoi fare i conti in tasca a Dio...

Non c'è mai riuscito nessuno.

Ma da ateo
hai capito che cosa è il bene e cosa è il male?

Siamo pieni di situazioni conflittuali.
E' bene o male
non pagare il canone rai per fare invece la spesa per la famiglia?

Questo il cattolico medio si chiede, oggidì...

Il tuo nuovo problema è questo.
La chiesa che hai conosciuto tu...
Ehm...temo non esista più...

Ehm...temp che hai studiato il catechismo di San PioX....

Ehm...perfino i confessionali sono fati difarente...

Aggiornati...

Penso che il cattolico medio, cerchi di fare, il meglio che può e il meglio che riesce:
rispondendo alla sua coscienza, coltivandosi, e soprattutto fregandosene di cosa fanno gli altri....

Oddio certo chiunque può vivere da cattolico, senza saperlo eh?

Chi mi vieta di vivere da monaco di Monza, pur abitando a Vicenza?
Forsa la cricca milanese?

Il demonio è ovunque...
Ho appena chiesto a padre Armorth...dice che stasera è tra le cosce di una battona nei pressi di modena...

Ora le forze del male e del bene si combattono...
Ma fin'ora le forze infernali non hanno prevalso...

Penso comunque che nei tempi moderni una delle piaghe sia l'apostasia...
Faccio il prete cattolico, ma non ci credo più.
Ma siccome lavorare è fatica...

Ma per me è stupido dire:
Non credo più in Dio
perchè la chiesa mi ha deluso...
E' sciocco...non ha nessun senso

Perchè se Dio esiste, l'uomo non può vanificare in alcun modo la sua esistenza...
E' come dire...
Più in là dei confini dell'Universo non c'è niente...
Solo perchè non hai il mezzo per vedere se è così...

Sono del parere che Dio, mi serva.
Non che io serva a lui.

L'esistenza di Dio mi serve per mettere a posto un sacco di cose.

Cioè non è che se Bergoglio diventa un putaniero....io smetta di essere convinto di aver sperimentato in me la grazia divina o il consiglio dello Spirito Santo eh?

Nella chiesa io occupo un posto infimo.
Laico.

Va ben lora, farò come Liszt prenderò gli ordini religiosi e mi farò chiamare Abate Pinceton.
Ma il problema grosso è che Tebe non ci sta a fare la Contessa di Waldenstein...


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Si. A distanza di anni certe sue parole prendono sempre più forma. E per quanto strano non sono parole riferite al tradimento, ma a ben altro. Alla famiglia e alle difficoltà di queste.


----------



## profumodispezie (27 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho letto tutte le pagine, ma tra le inesattezze posso dire che c'è la comunione ai separati. I separati possono comunicarsi. Basta non avere una storia nuova con tanto di convivenza in atto. La separazione è riconosciuta dal Codice di Diritto Canonico (canone 1151 - 1153 del CDC del 1983). E' un passo obbligato prima di inoltrare la richiesta di dichiarazione di nullità del matrimonio.

E per quanto riguarda la lettura delle Scritture, è impreciso affermare che chiunque può leggerci ciò che vuole. Non nel Cattolicesimo, che ha un Magistero che garantisce una uniforme interpretazione. Semmai ci leggono quel che vogliono i Protestanti, che appunto ne fanno anche  una lettura privata e non riconoscono il Magistero della Chiesa Cattolica. Così, giusto per puntualizzare.


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le pagine, ma tra le inesattezze posso dire che c'è la comunione ai separati. I separati possono comunicarsi. Basta non avere una storia nuova con tanto di convivenza in atto. La separazione è riconosciuta dal Codice di Diritto Canonico (canone 1151 - 1153 del CDC del 1983). E' un passo obbligato prima di inoltrare la richiesta di dichiarazione di nullità del matrimonio.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda la lettura delle Scritture, è impreciso affermare che chiunque può leggerci ciò che vuole. Non nel Cattolicesimo, che ha un Magistero che garantisce una uniforme interpretazione. Semmai ci leggono quel che vogliono i Protestanti, che appunto ne fanno anche  una lettura privata e non riconoscono il Magistero della Chiesa Cattolica. Così, giusto per puntualizzare.


e già...l
o avrei scritto anche io, ma avevo già raggiunto la mia razione quotidiana di puntigliosità in questa discussione


----------



## mic (28 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le pagine, ma tra le inesattezze posso dire che c'è la comunione ai separati. I separati possono comunicarsi. Basta non avere una storia nuova con tanto di convivenza in atto. La separazione è riconosciuta dal Codice di Diritto Canonico (canone 1151 - 1153 del CDC del 1983). E' un passo obbligato prima di inoltrare la richiesta di dichiarazione di nullità del matrimonio.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda la lettura delle Scritture, è impreciso affermare che chiunque può leggerci ciò che vuole. Non nel Cattolicesimo, che ha un *Magistero che garantisce una uniforme interpretazione.* Semmai ci leggono quel che vogliono i Protestanti, che appunto ne fanno anche  una lettura privata e non riconoscono il Magistero della Chiesa Cattolica. Così, giusto per puntualizzare.


Omologazione?


----------



## job (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho fatto qualche ricerca per curiosità mia personale. Hai ragione. Parla di fuoco inestinguibile dove verranno gettati tutti gli scandali e gli operatori di iniquità. Ma non associa mai l'inferno al peccatore. E soprattutto non usa mai il termine inferno. Lui parla di Geena, che al tempo era la valle dove venivano bruciate le immondizie.
> Inferno, Diavolo e Satana (così come il Giudizio Univerale) si trovano nella Bibbia e non nei Vangeli. La Chiesa Cattolica ha associato la Geena all'inferno, ma la Geena è una metafora e ognuno la può interpretare i  cento modi diversi. La Chiesa l'ha interpretata a suo uso e consumo secondo me, associando il fuoco inestinguibile della Geena all'inferno biblico.
> 
> Buscopann


Il Vangelo di Matteo parla di Giudizio Universale, del diavolo e del fuoco eterno.[h=3]Matteo 25,31-46[/h]


----------



## job (28 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le pagine, ma tra le inesattezze posso dire che c'è la comunione ai separati. I separati possono comunicarsi. Basta non avere una storia nuova con tanto di convivenza in atto. La separazione è riconosciuta dal Codice di Diritto Canonico (canone 1151 - 1153 del CDC del 1983). E' un passo obbligato prima di inoltrare la richiesta di dichiarazione di nullità del matrimonio.
> 
> E per quanto riguarda la lettura delle Scritture, è impreciso affermare che chiunque può leggerci ciò che vuole. Non nel Cattolicesimo, che ha un Magistero che garantisce una uniforme interpretazione. Semmai ci leggono quel che vogliono i Protestanti, che appunto ne fanno anche  una lettura privata e non riconoscono il Magistero della Chiesa Cattolica. Così, giusto per puntualizzare.



Brava!
Il Catechismo della Chiesa Cattolica spiega benissimo ciò che è lecito e quello che non lo è. Non è vero che è una religione debole dove ognuno può interpretare a modo suo.


----------



## job (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bene.
> Sai che quando mi sono sposato.
> Ho perso un pomeriggio a dar battaglia con il prete no?
> Per i cattolici è chiesto di abiurare al divorzio, e di essere ben consapevoli che il sacramaento è indissolubile.
> ...


Come ha scritto profumodispezie, chi subisce un adulterio ha il diritto di separarsi.
Il vincolo del matrimonio continua, non ci si può risposare, non si può trombare in giro ma non si è obbligati a continuare a convivere con l'adultero.
Non tutti riescono a perdonare e a andare avanti. La Chiesa considera l'adulterio un atto talmente grave da giustificare una separazione. 

_LA SEPARAZIONE DEI CONIUGI_


----------



## job (28 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Domande....
> 
> - in che misura la diffusione di una religione debole come il cattolicesimo può aver favorito l'accettazione culturale del tradimento tra coniugi?
> 
> ...



La Chiesa Cattolica condanna l'adulterio come tutte le religioni (credo).
Lo condannava 2000 anni fa come adesso, non è cambiato nulla, non è cambiata la posizione della Chiesa.
Sia atei che cattolici sanno bene come mettere a tacere la coscienza, non è una cosa difficile.
L'appartenenza alla religione Cattolica non è garanzia di nulla, nessun plus ultra.
Ha commesso adulterio anche il Re Davide che era un uomo meraviglioso, santo, innamorato di Dio e con i controcoglioni.
Tutti possono cadere, nessuno può ritenersi al sicuro.
Una volta a un amico prete ho detto scherzando "Lei è fuori pericolo perché ha già 75 anni!"
Mi ha risposto serio "Non è vero, potrei ancora innamorarmi di una donna".
Aveva ragione lui, anche il Vescovo Milingo si è perso quando era già vecchio.

Secondo me i credenti traditi e traditori pentiti superano più facilmente un adulterio perchè hanno l'aiuto della Fede.
In situazioni drammatiche come un lutto, una malattia grave, un tradimento, una separazione, dipendenza di droga e alcol, carcere ecc. la Fede aiuta molto.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Splendido questo 3d per passare la nottata :up:


----------



## mic (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Splendido questo 3d per passare la nottata :up:


Cioè???


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Cioè???



Bè, io andrò a letto attorno alle... 11/12. Mezzogiorno, non mezzanotte -ovviamente.
Sto lavorando, ma ho pause morte.

Questo 3D non me l'ero filato prima, quindi era tutto intonso da leggere.
Ci ho trovato di tutto, ho pure riso... perfetto.


----------



## mic (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, io andrò a letto attorno alle... 11/12. Mezzogiorno, non mezzanotte -ovviamente.
> Sto lavorando, ma ho pause morte.
> 
> Questo 3D non me l'ero filato prima, quindi era tutto intonso da leggere.
> Ci ho trovato di tutto, ho pure riso... perfetto.


E tu, un parere non lo hai?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> E tu, un parere non lo hai?



Sì.
Ma considerando che il mio interesse specifico per le domande specifiche fatte da Zod è molto basso, risulta un parere molto medio, molto possibilista, molto equidistante, completamente privo di interesse.

Interessanti gli excursus storici, i dialoghi tra utenti, le esperienze personali.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Però ho una domanda.
Rivolta principalmente a Tebe, perchè la ritengo qualificata a rispondere.

So che rifiutarsi di avere figli è possibile motivo di annullamento.

E rifiutarsi di avere rapporti sessuali, quando l'altro partner non sia d'accordo alla castità?

Nella legge italiana questo può essere motivo di separazione con addebito -ovviamente nessuno è obbligato a fare sesso se non vuole, ma se ti rifiuti oltre un certo limite e senza alcun tentativo di cambiare le cose, sì, può essere motivo di addebito- ma nella legge religiosa?


----------



## free (28 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però ho una domanda.
> Rivolta principalmente a Tebe, perchè la ritengo qualificata a rispondere.
> 
> So che rifiutarsi di avere figli è possibile motivo di annullamento.
> ...


la legge religiosa è il diritto canonico (laddove quello ecclesiastico regola i rapporti tra Chiesa e Stato italiano)
per il diritto canonico, il caso che citi tu può essere causa di annullamento del matrimonio (le cause sono tassative, ovvero solo quelle citate espressamente dalla legge)


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> la legge religiosa è il diritto canonico (laddove quello ecclesiastico regola i rapporti tra Chiesa e Stato italiano)
> per il diritto canonico, il caso che citi tu può essere causa di annullamento del matrimonio (le cause sono tassative, ovvero solo quelle citate espressamente dalla legge)



Grazie :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Come ha scritto profumodispezie, chi subisce un adulterio ha il diritto di separarsi.
> Il vincolo del matrimonio continua, non ci si può risposare, non si può trombare in giro ma non si è obbligati a continuare a convivere con l'adultero.
> Non tutti riescono a perdonare e a andare avanti. La Chiesa considera l'adulterio un atto talmente grave da giustificare una separazione.
> 
> _LA SEPARAZIONE DEI CONIUGI_


Certo
ma rimani sposato 
un conto è la convivenza un conto il sacramento del matrimonio.

La separazione con permanenza del vincolo 

( bella forza eh)


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque il problema del tradimento resta così...
E' legato all'egoismo del traditore, che vede nell'adulterio un BENE per sè, e non pensa che sia un MALE per il coniuge ignaro.
QUindi per non tradire, trovandosi davanti al piatto ricco mi ci ficco, ci vuole una buona dose di altruismo.
Dirsi...ma porco casso se mi vedesse adesso con sta qua....che direbbe di me? Che penserebbe?
Direbbe...ma molla lì quella troia e vieni a passarmi l'aspirapolvere...che io sono stanca!

Tornando al Papa Francesco con cui tra veci se intendemo cito due frasi lapidarie!

Il 5 settembre
"Non esiste un Cristianesimo " low cost" seguire Gesù vuol dire andare contro corrente, rinunciando al male e all'egoismo.

e il 23 Giugno
" Siamo tutti peccatori. Ma chiediamo al Signore di non essere ipocriti. Gli ipocriti non sanno che cosa sia il perdono, la gioia, l'amore di Dio".


----------



## Sole (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'uomo guarda le apparenze
> Dio il cuore
> 
> Forse che sapete che cosa alberga nel cuore di una persona?


Premesso che io non credo in dio e non ho battezzato i miei figli, penso che si possa avere un'intima religiosità e il proprio rapporto con dio al di là della Chiesa. Perché se andiamo a vedere, la Chiesa è la prima a giudicare e stigmatizzare ufficialmente certi comportamenti.

Perciò io capisco chi tradisce per i suoi motivi personali e, giustamente, coltiva la propria spiritualità. Non lo vedo come un comportamento schizofrenico, anzi. Tutti abbiamo il nostro percorso da fare. E ti dirò che sperimentare liberamente la sessualità può essere un'esperienza umana che insegna molto anche a livello spirituale.

Ma se ti schieri apertamente con un'istituzione che bacchetta severamente certi comportamenti e poi sei il primo a metterli in pratica dicendo che solo dio può giudicare, boh, mi suona strano. E deduco che la Chiesa, coi suoi riti e i suoi dogmi, sia più che altro un paravento di rispettabilità e decoro che ha lo scopo di nascondere le tue debolezze.

(il 'tu' è generico)


----------



## Diletta (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [31]Fu pure detto: Chi ripudia la propria moglie, le dia l'atto di ripudio; [32]ma io vi dico: chiunque ripudia sua moglie,* eccetto il caso di concubinato*, la espone all'adulterio e chiunque sposa una ripudiata, commette adulterio.
> 
> ( e le mie discussioni con i preti circa quel: eccetto il caso di concubinato, ossia relazione illegale)




Ecco, anche a me è sempre saltato all'occhio quel "distinguo" che troviamo nel vangelo di Matteo e troverò l'occasione per discuterne anch'io con un addetto ai lavori.
Comunque sembrerebbe chiaro, ma questo aprirebbe la strada all'ipotesi del divorzio, quindi sarei curiosa di sapere come la risolvono i signori della Chiesa, come se la cavano...
I testimoni di Geova, per esempio, ammettono il divorzio proprio in virtù di quell'eccezione cui avrebbe fatto riferimento Gesù.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Gennaio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Il Vangelo di Matteo parla di Giudizio Universale, del diavolo e del fuoco eterno.*Matteo 25,31-46*


Matteo aveva letto la Bibbia 

Buscopann


----------



## job (28 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, anche a me è sempre saltato all'occhio quel "distinguo" che troviamo nel vangelo di Matteo e troverò l'occasione per discuterne anch'io con un addetto ai lavori.
> Comunque sembrerebbe chiaro, ma questo aprirebbe la strada all'ipotesi del divorzio, quindi sarei curiosa di sapere come la risolvono i signori della Chiesa, come se la cavano...
> I testimoni di Geova, per esempio, ammettono il divorzio proprio in virtù di quell'eccezione cui avrebbe fatto riferimento Gesù.


Anche le chiese protestanti e la chiesa d'oriente permettono il divorzio in caso di adulterio perché interpretano la parola greca “porneia” usata da Matteo come “adulterio”.


Per la chiesa cattolica la parola porneia sta a indicare le unioni illegali e incestuose, “non legate da Dio”.


Niente divorzio per i traditi cattolici. :smile:



*indissolubilità*



 Al fine di precisare ulteriormente la portata di tale *indissolubilità*, il Vangelo di Matteo, a differenza degli altri due sinottici, fa menzione di una clausola, la cosiddetta eccezione della *pornèia, *riportando le seguenti parole del Signore:" *Chi ripudia la propria moglie, se non nel caso di impudicizia, e sposa un'altra, commette adulterio; e se sposa una donna ripudiata, commette adulterio" (Mt 19,9)*. Questa clausola sembra introdurre, a prima vista, un'eccezione alla regola dell'*indissolubilità* matrimoniale sopra enunciata.
A questo riguardo, bisogna notare che nei passi paralleli del Nuovo Testamento, che trattano la stessa materia (Mc 10,2-12; Lc 16,18 e 1Cor 7,10-11), non si fa cenno a tale eccezione. La Chiesa orientale e le Comunità protestanti, prendendo il termine "impudicizia" nel senso di *adulterio, *intesero l'inciso come un vero caso di divorzio. La tradizione della Chiesa occidentale, invece, è stata costante nell'escludere tale eccezione. Studi recenti sull'antico diritto matrimoniale giudaico hanno fornito elementi per una soddisfacente soluzione del dibattuto problema esegetico: nella impudicizia (gr.*pornèia*), che è cosa diversa dall'adulterio (gr.* moichèia*) è da ravvisare con tutta probabilità il termine *zenût *ebraico, (che nel greco biblico neo-testamentario viene tradotto con la parola *porneia)*, col quale si indica un matrimonio contratto tra parenti e proibito dalla legge mosaica (Lv 18); così Gesù verrebbe ad escludere dalla legge della indissolubilità quelle unioni illegali ed incestuose, non "legate da Dio". Anche nel Concilio apostolico di Gerusalemme (49/50 d.C.), a conclusione del dibattito sulla validità della legge mosaica, viene raccomandato ai cristiani provenienti dal paganesimo di osservare l'astinenza dalle carni immolate agli idoli, dal sangue, dagli animali soffocati e dalla*impudicizia* (*pornèia*), cioè dai matrimoni contratti fra parenti, cose a cui i giudeo-cristiani tenevano in modo particolare (cf *At* 15,29). Ciò spiega anche perché la famosa clausola si trovi soltanto nel Vangelo *giudaizzante* di Matteo.


----------



## job (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Matteo aveva letto la Bibbia
> 
> Buscopann



É vero! 

Alcuni teologi sostengono che l'inferno esiste ma é vuoto. Io ci conto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che io non credo in dio e non ho battezzato i miei figli, penso che si possa avere un'intima religiosità e il proprio rapporto con dio al di là della Chiesa. Perché se andiamo a vedere, la Chiesa è la prima a giudicare e stigmatizzare ufficialmente certi comportamenti.
> 
> Perciò io capisco chi tradisce per i suoi motivi personali e, giustamente, coltiva la propria spiritualità. Non lo vedo come un comportamento schizofrenico, anzi. Tutti abbiamo il nostro percorso da fare. E ti dirò che sperimentare liberamente la sessualità può essere un'esperienza umana che insegna molto anche a livello spirituale.
> 
> ...


Concordo...
Ma come fare con un mondo in cui chi in chiesa non va mai
fa l'ecclesiologo?
E' come parlare delle sinfonie di Beethoven senza averne mai ascoltata una.

Che solo Dio, giusto giudice, giudica: 
E' scritto nella Bibbia.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, anche a me è sempre saltato all'occhio quel "distinguo" che troviamo nel vangelo di Matteo e troverò l'occasione per discuterne anch'io con un addetto ai lavori.
> Comunque sembrerebbe chiaro, ma questo aprirebbe la strada all'ipotesi del divorzio, quindi sarei curiosa di sapere come la risolvono i signori della Chiesa, come se la cavano...
> I testimoni di Geova, per esempio, ammettono il divorzio proprio in virtù di quell'eccezione cui avrebbe fatto riferimento Gesù.


Guarda che è un gran casin...
Sentito del furto del sangue di Giovanni Paolo II?

Bon quest'uomo ha fatto tanto per l'ecumenismo.
Ma è stato rigidissimo su certi nodi.
In buona sostanza lui diceva.
La dottrina è questa: non ti piace? Aria.

Ora il cristianesimo è diviso da molti credi...no?

Ora i protestanti hanno l'aborto, il divorzio, il matrimonio dei pastori.

Giovanni Paolo II
su queste tematiche è stato irremovibile.
Nessuna concessione, neanche per il matrimonio dei preti, e neanche per il sacerdozio femminile.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Matteo aveva letto la Bibbia
> 
> Buscopann


Matteo era odiatissimo...
Era un agente di Equigiudea.


----------



## mic (28 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Premesso che io non credo in dio e non ho battezzato i miei figli, penso che si possa avere un'intima religiosità e il proprio rapporto con dio al di là della Chiesa. Perché se andiamo a vedere, la Chiesa è la prima a giudicare e stigmatizzare ufficialmente certi comportamenti.
> 
> Perciò io capisco chi tradisce per i suoi motivi personali e, giustamente, coltiva la propria spiritualità. Non lo vedo come un comportamento schizofrenico, anzi. Tutti abbiamo il nostro percorso da fare. E ti dirò che sperimentare liberamente la sessualità può essere un'esperienza umana che insegna molto anche a livello spirituale.
> 
> ...


Sai, a titolo generale, mi sa che la chiesa che c'è oggi non è quella che dovrebbe esserci.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Sai, a titolo generale, mi sa che la chiesa che c'è oggi non è quella che dovrebbe esserci.


E quale è la chiesa che dovrebbe esserci?
Leggiamola la storia della chiesa e ne scopriremo di tutti i colori.
Tutto il contrario di tutto.

Come mai in un'epoca di forte potere temporale, in un'epoca in cui i nobili si giocavano vescovi e papi, sorsero spontaneamente gli ordini monastici?

Che pensiamo che san francesco fosse un originale?
NO.

In quell'epoca sorgevano come funghi.
E chi faceva polemica finiva al rogo.

Il sogno di Innocenzo III?
Cristo che avrebbe detto a Francesco: va e ripara la mia chiesa?

Sono d'accordo con te
Non c'è la chiesa che dovrebbe esserci: ma intanto sta in piedi.

Guarda l'impero sovietico...manco al centenario è stato capace di arrivare.


----------



## Zod (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Concordo...
> Ma come fare con un mondo in cui chi in chiesa non va mai
> fa l'ecclesiologo?
> E' come parlare delle sinfonie di Beethoven senza averne mai ascoltata una.
> ...


Più che altro come fare con chi vá in chiesa e non ne segue la dottrina  
È come ascoltare Beethoven ballando la lap dance.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Cristo rimane una figura centrale per un sacco di questioni.

Vittima del tradimento per antonomasia.
QUello di GIuda.

Alcuni dicono che Giuda volesse consegnare Cristo ai farisei perchè lui mostrasse loro che era il Messia e che aveva i superpoteri.

Già una volta avevano tentato di gettare Cristo dal pinnacolo del tempio, ma il vangelo dice, che Egli passando in mezzo a loro se ne andò.

Guardiamo altri immensi casini.
Cristo muore nel 33.
Dopo la sua morte vi fu un escalation di dissidi tra ebrei e romani, al punto che nel 73 distruggono Gerusalemme e disperdono gli ebrei per il mondo.

Con la storia del deicidio inizia a giustificarsi l'avversione per questo popolo.

Bon siamo nel 2014 e ancora non c'è pace nella terra in cui visse Cristo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Più che altro come fare con chi vá in chiesa e non ne segue la dottrina
> È come ascoltare Beethoven ballando la lap dance.



Intanto continui a scrivere va con l'accento e su va l'accento non va.
Per seguire la dottrina bisogna conoscerla.
Tu accusi i cattolici di non seguire la dottrina senza conoscerla.

Questo è il tuo problema.
In altra parole.
Che te frega di quello che fanno gli altri?

Cura te stesso.

Aiutati che il ciel t'aiuta no?

Cosa vuoi fare?
Lo sterminio per i cattolici che non vivono secondo gli insegnamenti della chiesa?


----------



## realista1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quale è la chiesa che dovrebbe esserci?
> Leggiamola la storia della chiesa e ne scopriremo di tutti i colori.
> Tutto il contrario di tutto.
> 
> ...



ecco....non t'incazzare, ma per quello che è successo nei secoli dei secoli, io la Chiesa Cattolica l'accuserei di genocidio.....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> ecco....non t'incazzare, ma per quello che è successo nei secoli dei secoli, io la Chiesa Cattolica l'accuserei di genocidio.....


Incredibile l'annovero delle persone massacrate nel nome di Cristo....
Ma tant'è....
Mi ricordo la predica di un sacerdote oriundo dell'america latina...
Disse che imbarazzo vedere gli altari di oro massiccio in Spagna grondare del sangue dei miei avi...

Voi festeggiate 7 secoli dalla scoperta dell'america no?


----------



## Zod (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Intanto continui a scrivere va con l'accento e su va l'accento non va.*
> Per seguire la dottrina bisogna conoscerla.
> Tu accusi i cattolici di non seguire la dottrina senza conoscerla.
> 
> ...


A ciascuno le sue trasgressioni  Comunque grazie per avermelo fatto notare. 

La dottrina cattolica è contro il tradimento, quindi un cattolico non dovrebbe tradire. 

No figurati, niente stermini, solo chiacchiere in amicizia.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A ciascuno le sue trasgressioni  Comunque grazie per avermelo fatto notare.
> 
> La dottrina cattolica è contro il tradimento, quindi un cattolico non dovrebbe tradire.
> 
> No figurati, niente stermini, solo chiacchiere in amicizia.


Ma sta tento teston
Ogni cultura è contro l'adulterio
L'ho scritto un sacco di volte...

Pare che sia una paura inconscia del maschio
quella di allevare e accudire prole non sua.

Non è idea mia...ma dell'antropologia.

Pensa solo a quanto è stato costruito intorno all'imene
altro che na dottrina cattolica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A ciascuno le sue trasgressioni  Comunque grazie per avermelo fatto notare.
> 
> La dottrina cattolica è contro il tradimento, quindi un cattolico non dovrebbe tradire.
> 
> No figurati, niente stermini, solo chiacchiere in amicizia.


Io comunque non sono convinto che un male istituzionalizzato diventi un bene no?
Come dire
La legge permette il divorzio ergo il divorzio è un bene, no?


----------



## Zod (28 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque non sono convinto che un male istituzionalizzato diventi un bene no?
> Come dire
> La legge permette il divorzio ergo il divorzio è un bene, no?


La legge ammette anche l'aborto. Legge e giustizia sono cose diverse. Giustizia e bene sono cose diverse. Ergo legge e bene sono cose diverse.

La legge regola le debolezze umane quando queste coinvolgono il prossimo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La legge ammette anche l'aborto. Legge e giustizia sono cose diverse. Giustizia e bene sono cose diverse. Ergo legge e bene sono cose diverse.
> 
> La legge regola le debolezze umane quando queste coinvolgono il prossimo.


Insomma le leggi sono fatte dai deboli per tutelarsi dai forti.
Infatti sopra i 55mila euro di reddito non hai detrazioni irpef.

E come fare quando il mio bene corrisponde al tuo male eh?

Quanti bannati in nome del bene del forum eh?
Zio fedi....

Ma la giustizia ha trionfato sul tuo bene!:smile:


----------



## Zod (29 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma le leggi sono fatte dai deboli per tutelarsi dai forti.
> Infatti sopra i 55mila euro di reddito non hai detrazioni irpef.
> 
> E come fare quando il mio bene corrisponde al tuo male eh?
> ...


Non sono "zio fedi", non so chi sia, e non mi appassiono così tanto ai forum da incentivare i ban. Non uso nemmeno smeraldi e rubini, figurati...


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Come ha scritto profumodispezie, chi subisce un adulterio ha il diritto di separarsi.
> Il vincolo del matrimonio continua, non ci si può risposare, non si può trombare in giro ma non si è obbligati a continuare a convivere con l'adultero.
> Non tutti riescono a perdonare e a andare avanti. La Chiesa considera l'adulterio un atto talmente grave da giustificare una separazione.
> 
> _LA SEPARAZIONE DEI CONIUGI_


E qui comincia la "cattiveria" della chiesa.
Impedire a qualcuno che è stato tradito di rifarsi una vita e assolutamente crudele.
Che dubito Dio approvi.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E qui comincia la "cattiveria" della chiesa.
> Impedire a qualcuno che è stato tradito di rifarsi una vita e assolutamente crudele.
> Che dubito Dio approvi.



Non so Dio, però ha senso, è coerente con la visione della Chiesa.
E' un sacramento. Si giura "nel bene e nel male".
Il tradimento fa parte del male. Non si dice che si accetta il patto solo fino a che l'altro non lo infrange da qualche parte.
Quindi, il coniuge è tenuto a perdonare, se il traditore si pente.

Che poi questo sia semplicistico, è tutto un altro discorso. Dico solo che è coerente.


----------



## mic (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so Dio, però ha senso, è coerente con la visione della Chiesa.
> E' un sacramento. Si giura "nel bene e nel male".
> Il tradimento fa parte del male. Non si dice che si accetta il patto solo fino a che l'altro non lo infrange da qualche parte.
> Quindi, il coniuge è tenuto a perdonare, se il traditore si pente.
> ...


Coerente con la visione della Chiesa. E quella di Dio di visione?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Coerente con la visione della Chiesa. E quella di Dio di visione?



La Chiesa sostiene di parlare per conto di Dio. Io non ci credo. Ma chi crede nella Chiesa, chi a messa recita "credo nella Chiesa, una, santa, cattolica e apostolica", chi si sposa in chiesa e fa certi giuramenti davanti all'altare, dovrebbe (dovrebbe, poi...) condividere una certa visione, non credi?

Poi, la realtà è che tanta gente ha mille religioni personali. Capisco. E' comprensibile.

Ma non è che si può scegliere la religione "a la carte"
Sì grazie prendo la vita eterna, un pò di aureole luccicanti, però per favore ci vada piano con i peccati mortali e lasciamo perdere il perdono obbligatorio verso gli altri che mi fa sempre venire aria alla pancia.

Cioè, certo che si può fare.

Ma se scegli un rito interno a una certa Chiesa, quale che sia, e intanto pensi "vabbè però io certe cose le vedo a modo mio" hai due scelte: adeguarti alle regole della Chiesa che hai scelto, oppure nel momento in cui ti ribelli a quelle regole, accettare di stare fuori da certi riti.

Guarda, io sono nata e cresciuta nella chiesa cattolica.
Giunse il momento in cui fui sessualmente attiva.
in particolare, facevo sesso con quello che poi diventò mio marito.
E no, non ero pentita per nulla.
E andavo dal confessore sperando che mi facesse capire come mai avrei dovuto essere pentita... ma diamine, proprio non lo ero per nulla. 
Quindi non mi potevo confessare.
Quindi non potevo fare la comunione.

Ero stra convinta che Dio non avesse assolutamente nulla in contrario a che io facessi l'amore col mio ragazzo.

Ma la comunione e la confessione la facevo entro un organismo che seguiva certe regole. Io quelle regole non le potevo/volevo seguire. Non mi sono mai più confessata nè comunicata.


Morale.

Puoi sentirti a postissimo con Dio.
Ma se sei fuori dalle regole che adotta la tua Chiesa, continui a sentirti a posto con Dio, ma fuori dalla Chiesa.


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> E qui comincia la "cattiveria" della chiesa.
> Impedire a qualcuno che è stato tradito di rifarsi una vita e assolutamente crudele.
> Che dubito Dio approvi.


Di recente sono andata a vedere, con degli amici in visita, la chiesa principale della mia città. Abbiamo letto degli opuscoli tremendi. 
Si può scopare sempre e solo da sposati e per cercare un figlio. Mai per altri motivi. 
E la masturbazione per loro è un disturbo cognitivo.
La cosa che più mi urta è che le donne vengono considerate dal clero mucche da riproduzione e basta. 

Possibile che per questa istituzione il progresso non esista? Possibile che ancora si predica una vita che va totalmente contro la natura umana e il buonsenso, in un periodo di incertezza e povertà in cui la gente perde lavoro, casa e si ritrova in mezzo a una strada, senza aiuto?

Avrebbero un senso i diktat del clero se oltre che fare l'elemosina, investissero i propri beni e la propria smisurata ricchezza per aiutare concretamente chi è povero. 
Questo favorisce la famiglia numerosa ed evita tanti aborti. 

Non lo fate? E non avete diritto di pontificare se la gente adotta uno stile di vita più idoneo possibile a una degna sopravvivenza.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so Dio, però ha senso, è coerente con la visione della Chiesa.
> E' un sacramento. Si giura "nel bene e nel male".
> Il tradimento fa parte del male. Non si dice che si accetta il patto solo fino a che l'altro non lo infrange da qualche parte.
> Quindi, il coniuge è tenuto a perdonare, se il traditore si pente.
> ...


Talmente coerente che quasi la totalità dei cattolici non la segue.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Di recente sono andata a vedere, con degli amici in visita, la chiesa principale della mia città. Abbiamo letto degli opuscoli tremendi.
> Si può scopare sempre e solo da sposati e per cercare un figlio. Mai per altri motivi.
> E la masturbazione per loro è un disturbo cognitivo.
> La cosa che più mi urta è che le donne vengono considerate dal clero mucche da riproduzione e basta.
> ...


San paolo diceva, accoppiatevi, poi pregate, poi accoppiatevi di nuovo, affinchè a tentazione non vi colga.
lui era casto castissimo e secondo me gli faceva pure un pò schifo, ma vedeva la copula non solo come mezzo per avere figli -anche se la sua visione era un pò così...

Quegli opuscoli non è detto che rispecchino la visione attuale della chiesa, possono tranquillamente essere pubblicizzati da una associazione specificissima attiva nella tua chiesa -non Chiesa

Insomma, bisogna distinguere tra dogmi, catechismo, insomma le vere e proprie "regole", e tra le indicazioni, e lì ognuno ti dirà la sua.


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La Chiesa sostiene di parlare per conto di Dio. Io non ci credo. Ma chi crede nella Chiesa, chi a messa recita "credo nella Chiesa, una, santa, cattolica e apostolica", chi si sposa in chiesa e fa certi giuramenti davanti all'altare, dovrebbe (dovrebbe, poi...) condividere una certa visione, non credi?
> 
> Poi, la realtà è che tanta gente ha mille religioni personali. Capisco. E' comprensibile.
> 
> ...


Quoto con furore agnostico


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Talmente coerente che quasi la totalità dei cattolici non la segue.



mica ho detto che son d'accordo. Ho detto che è coerente con quello che predica sul sacramento del matrimonio.

La chiesa ha un momento di inerzia immenso.
Fare cambiamenti per lei è difficilissimo, perchè, proprio in quanto sostiene di essere portavoce della volontà di Dio, e vincolata pure dall'essersi autodichiarata infallibile  , le è difficile tossicchiare facendo finta di nulla e dire "ehhhhh sapete Dio ha cambiato ideaaaaaaaa", non fa proprio una bella impressione sui fedeli.
(oddio su di me farebbe una BELLISSIMA impressione se dicessero "ci siamo sbagliati noi", ma figuriamoci.)


----------



## free (29 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La legge ammette anche l'aborto. Legge e giustizia sono cose diverse. Giustizia e bene sono cose diverse. Ergo legge e bene sono cose diverse.
> 
> La legge regola le debolezze umane quando queste coinvolgono il prossimo.



ma no, la legge non è altro che una sommatoria di convenzioni, a tutela di beni di vario tipo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La Chiesa sostiene di parlare per conto di Dio. Io non ci credo. Ma chi crede nella Chiesa, chi a messa recita "credo nella Chiesa, una, santa, cattolica e apostolica", chi si sposa in chiesa e fa certi giuramenti davanti all'altare, dovrebbe (dovrebbe, poi...) condividere una certa visione, non credi?
> 
> Poi, la realtà è che tanta gente ha mille religioni personali. Capisco. E' comprensibile.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non è che si può scegliere la religione "a la carte"
> Sì grazie prendo la vita eterna, un pò di aureole luccicanti, però per favore ci vada piano con i peccati mortali e lasciamo perdere il perdono obbligatorio verso gli altri che mi fa sempre venire aria alla pancia.


E secondo te perchè io invece ho scelto di venerare Manitù il Grande Spirito delle Praterie ? 


Seriusly: post, il tuo, da incorniciare, tanto per cambiare.


----------



## Diletta (29 Gennaio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Anche le chiese protestanti e la chiesa d'oriente permettono il divorzio in caso di adulterio perché interpretano la parola greca “porneia” usata da Matteo come “adulterio”.
> 
> 
> Per la chiesa cattolica la parola porneia sta a indicare le unioni illegali e incestuose, “non legate da Dio”.
> ...



Grazie per la spiegazione. 
Questione di traduzione/interpretazione e quindi non se ne esce...


----------



## zanna (29 Gennaio 2014)

job ha detto:


> Come ha scritto profumodispezie, chi subisce un adulterio ha il diritto di separarsi.
> Il vincolo del matrimonio continua, non ci si può risposare, non si può trombare in giro ma non si è obbligati a continuare a convivere con l'adultero.
> Non tutti riescono a perdonare e a andare avanti. La Chiesa considera l'adulterio un atto talmente grave da giustificare una separazione.
> 
> _LA SEPARAZIONE DEI CONIUGI_


Omissis
Can. 1155 - Il coniuge innocente, con atto degno di lode, può ammettere  nuovamente l'altro coniuge alla vita coniugale: nel qual caso rinuncia al  diritto di separazione.
... già con atto degno di lode .... mai visto da questa ottica ensa:


----------



## profumodispezie (29 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Omologazione?


No, non si tratta di omologazione. Si tratta semplicemente di no far dire alla Scritture quello che non dice. Un esempio? I 144 mila che si salveranno alla venuta del Giudizio Universale. Quel numero non indica 144 mila individui, è un numero simbolico.


----------



## profumodispezie (29 Gennaio 2014)

*Per Nausicaa*

Nel riportare le parole del Credo, o Simbolo niceno-costantinopolitano non si dice "credo NELLA Chiesa" ma "credo LA Chiesa". Ha implicazioni teologiche diverse. Ora mi sta venendo l'emicrania e devo staccare, altrimenti mi tocca doparmi, ma prometto che domani riscrivo in tale proposito.


----------



## Zod (29 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mica ho detto che son d'accordo. Ho detto che è coerente con quello che predica sul sacramento del matrimonio.
> 
> La chiesa ha un momento di inerzia immenso.
> Fare cambiamenti per lei è difficilissimo, perchè, proprio in quanto sostiene di essere portavoce della volontà di Dio, e vincolata pure dall'essersi autodichiarata infallibile  , le è difficile tossicchiare facendo finta di nulla e dire "ehhhhh sapete Dio ha cambiato ideaaaaaaaa", non fa proprio una bella impressione sui fedeli.
> (oddio su di me farebbe una BELLISSIMA impressione se dicessero "ci siamo sbagliati noi", ma figuriamoci.)


La religione cerca di rispondere a domande di cui non è possibile avere risposta: il senso della vita, il dolore, la morte, la giustizia, etc... Nel cattolicesimo noto spesso persone che frequentano ma non seguono. Penso dipenda dal fatto che le persone vogliono il contatto con Dio, e la chiesa svolge questo ruolo, anche se in modo incompleto. 

La chiesa è un ponte con Dio, pieno di messaggeri del divino che ti raccontano ciò che troverai oltre il ponte, ma nessuno ti convince, ti danno solo una idea, una idea tua di ciò che c'è oltre, e se te ne convinci di questa idea, diventi a tua volta messaggero della tua idea.

Questa idea è un compromesso tra ciò che sei e ciò che saresti una volta attraversato il ponte.

Le argomentazioni sono così ricche di sfaccettature e interpretazioni che chi parla di cattolicesimo sostenendo di conoscere la realtà, dichiarando di non seguirne la dottrina, e dando dell'ignorante a chi lo contraddice, fa abbastanza incazzare.

Di fatto sulla religione, sulla chiesa e su Dio, è possibile dire tutto e il contrario di tutto. Nessuno ha il potere di smentire, se non commettendo il peccato di superbia.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Omissis
> Can. 1155 - Il coniuge innocente, con atto degno di lode, può ammettere  nuovamente l'altro coniuge alla vita coniugale: nel qual caso rinuncia al  diritto di separazione.
> ... già *con atto degno di lode *.... mai visto da questa ottica ensa:




Io sono sempre stata consapevole di essere in qualche modo "meritevole di lode" e non credo per presunzione, ma per puro riscontro oggettivo.
E' "semplicemente" così...un dato di fatto.


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> La religione cerca di rispondere a *domande di cui non è possibile avere risposta:* il senso della vita, il dolore, la morte, la giustizia, etc... Nel cattolicesimo noto spesso persone che frequentano ma non seguono. Penso dipenda dal fatto che le persone vogliono il contatto con Dio, e la chiesa svolge questo ruolo, anche se in modo incompleto.
> 
> La chiesa è un ponte con Dio, pieno di messaggeri del divino che ti raccontano ciò che troverai oltre il ponte, ma nessuno ti convince, ti danno solo una idea, una idea tua di ciò che c'è oltre, e se te ne convinci di questa idea, diventi a tua volta messaggero della tua idea.
> 
> ...




Per questo interviene la fede perché non tutto può essere spiegato razionalmente. Sarebbe tutto più facile...
E infatti Gesù disse:
"beati quelli che pur non avendo visto crederanno..."(Gv 20,29).


----------



## zanna (30 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata consapevole di essere in qualche modo "meritevole di lode" e non credo per presunzione, ma per puro riscontro oggettivo.
> E' "semplicemente" così...un dato di fatto.


Mi piacerebbe avere le tue granitiche certezze


----------



## Diletta (30 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe avere le tue granitiche certezze




Sapessi la fatica per raggiungerle!
Non mi è stato regalato niente ti assicuro.


----------



## Sole (30 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Sai, a titolo generale, mi sa che la chiesa che c'è oggi non è quella che dovrebbe esserci.


Ebbè, certo. Ma io ragiono su quella che c'è.


----------



## mic (30 Gennaio 2014)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> No, non si tratta di omologazione. Si tratta semplicemente di no far dire alla Scritture quello che non dice. Un esempio? I 144 mila che si salveranno alla venuta del Giudizio Universale. Quel numero non indica 144 mila individui, è un numero simbolico.


Per fare questo, non sarebbe meglio studiare le scritture e confrontarsi su di esse in assemblea?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Per fare questo, non sarebbe meglio studiare le scritture e confrontarsi su di esse in assemblea?


Beh,,,questo è molto concetto protestante no?
La celebrazione liturgica dei protestanti tedeschi è proprio lectio divina no?
Il pastore spiega la parola.

Inutile dire che da sempre i migliori traduttori delle sacre scritture sono stati i protestanti no?

Dai tempi di Lutero
Ma la storia dei 144 mila la sa chiunque abbia fatto il classico no?

Usiamo anche noi dei simboli no?
Sei in ritardo ad un appuntamento.
Quanto arrivi lei o lui ti dice spazientito...è un anno che ti aspetto...

Qui usiamo la parola anno per dire tanto tempo e non 365 giorni.

Ora 144 mila sta per dodici per dodici, dove il dodici è numero simbolico, per mille.

Anche Cristo nel Vangelo usa l'espressione 70 volte sette no?

Dovremmo quindi perdonare 490 corna e poi giù botte no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Zod (30 Gennaio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per questo interviene la fede perché non tutto può essere spiegato razionalmente. Sarebbe tutto più facile...
> E infatti Gesù disse:
> "beati quelli che pur non avendo visto crederanno..."(Gv 20,29).


Gli animali non venerano alcun Dio. Solo l'uomo si è posto il problema. Probabilmente c'entra la mela proibita dell'albero della conoscenza, o consapevolezza. Gli animali e i bambini fino ad una certa età vivono nel paradiso terrestre. La scoperta della mortalità ha richiesto la nascita di ideologie religiose. Per sanare il danno causato dal serpente occorre la fede, ovvero credere in una risposta alle domande che ci permetta di vivere sereni accettando la morte nostra e quella di chi amiamo. Dio è questa risposta. 

Ma se si ha davvero fede in Dio, e si è in possesso della risposta, a che serve poi la religione? Nessuna religione si è mai distinta per non aver promesso l'inferno a chi non crede, e il paradiso a chi ne segue la dottrina. Nel rendere la morte sempre presente, pur promettendo l'eternità, la religione è più vicina al serpente, che a Dio.


----------

